# Deutschland - Die Wirtschaftsmacht von gestern?



## Dota2 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

Wie der Titel schon sagt geht es um die wirtschaftliche Stellung Deutschlands. 

Deutschland hat viel Industrie mit Beispielsweise Schwerpunkt Automobilindustrie oder Chemieindustrie. Auch was den Maschinenbau betrifft glänzt Deutschland.

Wenn man allerdings den Zukunftsmarkt betrachtet steht Deutschland nicht mehr so besonders gut da. Natürlich werden die oben genannten Industriezweige immer eine gewisse Bedeutung haben - allerdings wird diese mit der Zeit abnehmen. In Sachen High-Tech Industrie hinkt Deutschland ganz schön hinterher was die IT-Branche oder die Biotechnologie Branche angeht. Hier sind auch erste Anzeichen sichtbar wenn man sich überlegt, dass ein Konzern wie Apple bald doppelt soviel Gewinn erwirtschaftet wie beispielsweise die BASF, obwohl diese essenziell für ein Leben mit derartig vielen Menschen auf der Erde ist. 

Beim Thema erneuerbare Energien ist es beispielsweise so geschehen wie mit vielem - alles wichtige wurde in Deutschland entwickelt und wo Solarpanele heutzutage gebaut werden (zumindest die meisten) wissen wir wohl alle.

Mich würde eure Meinung hierzu interessieren. Ich selbst denke eigentlich das Deutschland im Moment noch einen ganz guten Stand hat - was die Zukunft bringt weiß ja so oder so niemand. 

Gruß


----------



## Counted911 (23. Oktober 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach wird Deutschland wirklich das Zeichen als Wirtschaftsmacht verlieren, denn zudem machen immer mehr Firmen zu in Deutschland und verlegen ihre Standorte ins Ausland da dort die Kosten geringer sind. Das einzige von was wir Deutschen wirklich leben sind unsere "Erfindungen", aber ohne stehen wir ganz dumm da. Wenn wir jetzt schon hinterherhinken in verschiedenen Dingen wird dies in Zukunft wahrscheinlich nicht besser werden, eher schlimmer.

LG Counted911


----------



## Hänschen (23. Oktober 2014)

Mir fiel des öfteren auf dass man eine gewisse Statustrennung zwischen Ober- und Untermenschen vornehmen will - am häufigsten sehe ich das bei den Automobilen.

Das ganze geschieht dann mit Hilfe des Geldes, nur wer ständigen gehobenen Geldfluss aufweisen kann erhält gewisse Dinge.
Das müssen nicht Luxusgüter sein sondern auch Sachen die man vielleicht als normal sehen könnte, dadurch könnten arme Menschen ziemlich übel dastehen wenn man ihnen nur Ramschniveau lässt.


Ob das jetzt ein Zeichen für wirtschaftliche Probleme des Staates ist oder nur ein ganz normaler Vorgang innerhalb einer Marktwirtschaft kann ich leider nur erraten ...


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (23. Oktober 2014)

Also ich seh das Problem zweigeteilt.


Zunächst Deutschland:

Die Bundesregierungen seit 94, egal welcher Coleur,  haben es ums Verrecken nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt einheitliche, sinnvolle Regelungen zu schaffen, wie mit dem Internet umzugehen ist. Das liegt mitunter daran, dass uns die Generation 50+ regiert, die momentan die Bevölkerungsstärkste Gruppe darstellt. Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass diese Generation keine Ahnung von IT hat -es gibt wahnsinnig gute Leute in dieser Altersklasse -; nur leider treffen diese nicht die Entscheidungen.
Der Internetausbau in Deutschland ist eine Katastrophe, es gibt immer noch Käffer in denen nicht mal DSL 1000 angeboten wird....da brauchen wir uns über  200 MBit/s im Jahr 2017 als Standard überhaupt nicht unterhalten.
Betrachtet man auf der Informationsplattform zum Netzausbau  des Bundesminiteriums für Verkehr und digitale Infrastruktur im Breitbandatlas beispielsweise die Netzabdeckung in Bayern mit >=30 MBit/s Leitungen, fällt sofort auf, dass es außerhalb Münchens mit vereinzelten Außnahmen ziemlich Zappenduster wird. Und wir reden hier nicht von dem 600 Seelenkaff in dem mehr Kühe als Menschen leben, sondern von großen Städten und wichtigen Industriestandorten wie Nürnberg oder Augsburg. Während das einem als Privatmensch vielleicht nicht so auffällt, da man alleine an seiner 50 MBit/s Leitung sitzt, kann das in einem mittelständischen Unternehmen schnell zur Katastrophe werden, wenn der Datenverkehr so limitiert ist.
Das kann aber auch ganz anders gehen, wie der IT-Vorreiter Estland  eindrucksvoll beweist.

Nachdem ich jetzt einiges zu den Leitungen gesagt habe möchte ich zum Thema Datenschutz einfach nur auf diesen genialen Vortrag von Linus Neumann vom Chaos Computer Club verweisen, der mehr als eindrucksvoll zusammenfasst, was unter Bullshit made in Germany zu verstehen ist.

-Ich editier meinen Post nachher mal noch zum Thema Exportweltmeister/Binnenkonsum, da hab ich jetzt keine Zeit dafür.-

Ein anderer großer limitierender Faktor ist meiner Meinung nach die Kleinstaaterei innerhalb der EU. Die Seehofers, Le Pens und Orbans hanen es geschafft mit ihrem ständigen Nationalismus in der großen Masse der Menschen ein Bild der EU zu schaffen, dass durchwegs negativ geprägt ist. Bedient hat dies die EU noch mit Dingen wie der sogenannten Gurkenverordnung, die seit 2009 allerdings außer Kraft ist.
Durch dieses Nationaldenken der einzelnen Teilstaaten der EU wurde es verpasst dringend nötige Reformen durchzuführen, die der gesamten Wirtschaft (und damit mein ich auch die Finanzkraft der Bürger und nicht nur die der Unternehmen und Investoren!!!) gut getan hätten. Ich denke da gar nicht an aus momentaner Sicht utopisch erscheinende Dinge wie die Einführung eines einheitlichen europäischen Schuld- und Sachenrechts, sondern an "relativ" einfache Dinge wie eine wirkliche Vereinheitlichung von Formularen und Dokumenten. Die Realität sieht aber leider so aus, dass man nicht mal bei sowas simplem wie der Größe der Passbilder auf Ausweisen und Reisepässen europaweit einheitliche Regeln hat. Da besteht dringend Nachholbedarf, gerade auch für die Wirtschaft.
Allerdings möcht ich nicht nur motzen, die Einführung eines Standards für Handykabel war ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben hier in Österreich so ziemlich die selben Probleme wie ihr. 
Die ältere Bevölkerung trifft Entscheidungen, der Netzausbau ist ein Witz und die Politiker ruhen sich auf dem Erreichten aus und verwalten den Stillstand. 

Weiters sehe ich die Gewerkschaften als Problem:
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es bei euch läuft, aber bei uns gibt es Betriebsräte, die Gewerkschaften und die Arbeiterkammer. 
Drei Gruppen von Personen, die eigentlich für die selben Sachen zuständig sind. 

Betriebsräte und die Gewerkschaften könnte man abschaffen und alles über die AK laufen lassen und bei den Lohnverhandlungen könnte man einen fixen jährlichen Inflationsausgleich (bei genauerer Berechnung dieser) +0,01% Erhöhung in die Kollektivverträge packen. 
Damit verdient man zwar nur ein bisschen mehr, aber die Arbeitskosten steigen nicht unnötig und es werden auch solche schwachsinnigen Aktionen wie in der Wirtschaftskrise verhindert, wo die Opel-Werke fast vor der Schließung standen und die IG Metall 8% mehr Lohn gefordert haben. 

Weiters sollte mit der Förderung der Neidgesellschaft aufgehört werden. 
Es gibt immer wieder Sozialisten, die das Geld von den Reichen holen wollen, weil die es ja haben, dabei zählen bei uns Gut-, Besser- und Spitzenverdiener den Großteil der Lohnsteuern, aber die mit Negativsteuer jammern am meisten. 
Wenn man denen mehr auf die Pelle rückt, werden sie weiter abwandern und was bringt einem Arbeiter ein gut bezahlter Job, den er nicht mehr hat?

Dass Manager und Politiker einfach mehr verdienen als normale Arbeiter ist nunmal so und würde man jetzt z.B. Politikern weniger bezahlen, würden den Job nur noch die größten Flaschen machen, denn wenn man etwas kann, verdient man in der freien Wirtschaft mehr. 
Deswegen sollten viele mal aus ihrer Traumwelt aufwachen und akzeptieren, dass man sich eben nicht alles leisten kann, aber bei vielen muss es ja immer die neuste Technik und das fetteste Auto sein, damit man jemand ist. 
Ob man es braucht, ist gar nicht entscheidend und zur Not wird alles auf Kredit finanziert. 

Dann sollten wir uns mal klar machen, dass unser Modell des Sozialstaats langfristig nicht funktionieren kann. 
Wieso sollten Besserverdiener Kindergeld bekommen?
Wieso wird bei uns im Urlaub und Krankenstand der Überstundenschnitt weiter bezahlt, obwohl man nichts leistet?
Wieso gibt es bei normalen Arbeitern nach 25 Jahren in der selben Firma eine sechste Woche Urlaub, obwohl man keine schwere körperliche Arbeit verrichtet?

Den Generationenvertrag muss man dann auch noch abschaffen, da er nicht funktioniert, weil er auf ständiges Bevölkerungswachstum setzt. 
Dafür muss man, da die Geburtenrate zu niedrig ist, ständig neue Leute ins Land holen, während die eigene Bevölkerung immer älter wird. 
Es bringt aber nichts, wenn man mehr Rentner und mehr jugendliche Arbeitslose hat, da dann zu wenige einzahlen. 

Hier und bei vielen anderen Sachen läuft es in der Schweiz wesentlich besser, denn dort bekommt, soweit ich es weiß, jeder vom Staat die selbe Rente in Form von einer Mindestsicherung, egal wie viel man verdient. 
Wer mehr will, muss es selbst anlegen, zahlt dafür aber generell weniger Steuern. 
Das muss aber natürlich stufenweise geändert werden. 


Ach, ja, ich bin ein normaler Arbeiter.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Weiters sollte mit der Förderung der Neidgesellschaft aufgehört werden.
> Es gibt immer wieder Sozialisten, die das Geld von den Reichen holen wollen, weil die es ja haben, dabei zählen bei uns Gut-, Besser- und Spitzenverdiener den Großteil der Lohnsteuern, aber die mit Negativsteuer jammern am meisten.
> Wenn man denen mehr auf die Pelle rückt, werden sie weiter abwandern und was bringt einem Arbeiter ein gut bezahlter Job, den er nicht mehr hat?



Das ist in Deutschland geringfügig anders. Hier trägt vor allem die Mittelschicht einen großen Teil der Abgaben. Die Steuern die Spitzenverdiener zahlen kann man schon gelegentlich als lächerlich im Verhältnis zum Einkommen bezeichnen und erst recht im Verhältnis zu dem was ein durchschnittlicher Arbeitnehmer zahlt.

Letztlich will denke ich auch niemand das jemand der eine gute Idee hat, oder hart für sein Vermögen gearbeitet hat nichts davon hat. Aber es kann auch nicht sein das ein Spitzenmanager in einem Konzern 1-X Millionen Euro verdient aber seine bei ihm beschäftigte Haushaltshilfe, oder die Putzfrau im Unternehmen, nur mit 400-800 Euro Lohn nach Hause geht. 
Oder aber der Vorstand eines großen Unternehmens jährlich sein Gehalt erhöht, oft unabhängig vom Erfolg des Unternehmens, oder Millionen Abfindungen, trotz fragwürdiger Entscheidungen, bekommt während die Angestellten jedes Jahr eine 0 Runde nach der anderen schieben. 

In Deutschland nimmt die Armut nicht um sonst seid jahren spürbar zu und es nimmt zwar das allgemeine Vermögen zu, aber nur bei den 10% die sowieso schon Geld hatten. Beim Rest der Bevölkerung stagniert das Vermögen, oder nimmt es sogar ab.

Wir haben hier in Deutschland eine soziale Schieflage die bedenklich ist. Das Verständnis für sozial gerechte Entlohnung ist nahezu völlig flöten gegangen. Es wird als völlig legitim von Wirtschaft und Politik angesehen wenn ein Arbeiter mit weniger als Arbeitslosengeld/Sozialhilfe am Ende des Monats in der Geldbörse nach Hause geht, gleichzeitig aber das Unternehmen gut läuft und die Unternehmensführung/Vorstand sich jährlich das Gehalt erhöhen.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Oktober 2014)

Estland als Beispiel für Netzausbau und den Über-IT-Standort zu bringen, finde ich schwierig.
Technisch gesehen --> wieviele Einwohner hat Estland? 1,3 Mio. Das ist nichts.
IT organisatorisch gesehen sind wir (gottseidank!) demnächst auch nicht mehr "allzufern", E-Government-Gesetze sind im kommen.....zum Teil beschlossen, dass merke ich beruflich direkt da ich entsprechende Lösungen IT-mäßig bearbeite.

Apple mit BASF zu vergleichen, ist ebenfalls schwierig.
Wie lange macht Apple denn schon riesen Gewinne, und wird das auch in 10 Jahren noch so sein? IT ist sehr schnellebig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist in Deutschland geringfügig anders. Hier trägt vor allem die Mittelschicht einen großen Teil der Abgaben. Die Steuern die Spitzenverdiener zahlen kann man schon gelegentlich als lächerlich im Verhältnis zum Einkommen bezeichnen und erst recht im Verhältnis zu dem was ein durchschnittlicher Arbeitnehmer zahlt.
> 
> Letztlich will denke ich auch niemand das jemand der eine gute Idee hat, oder hart für sein Vermögen gearbeitet hat nichts davon hat. Aber es kann auch nicht sein das ein Spitzenmanager in einem Konzern 1-X Millionen Euro verdient aber seine bei ihm beschäftigte Haushaltshilfe, oder die Putzfrau im Unternehmen, nur mit 400-800 Euro Lohn nach Hause geht.
> Oder aber der Vorstand eines großen Unternehmens jährlich sein Gehalt erhöht, oft unabhängig vom Erfolg des Unternehmens, oder Millionen Abfindungen, trotz fragwürdiger Entscheidungen, bekommt während die Angestellten jedes Jahr eine 0 Runde nach der anderen schieben.
> ...


Dass viele Dinge bei Managern falsch laufen, will ich auch gar nicht bestreiten, aber eine Menge Leute haben ja schon mit deren Gehältern ein Problem. 
Und dass eine Putzfrau nicht gut verdient, hat jetzt nichts mit ihrem Arbeitgeber zu tun. Das ist einfach ein schlecht bezahlter Job, der keine Ausbildung verlangt, da bekommt man eben nicht mehr. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie nicht 400€ bekommt und 40h die Woche arbeitet. 

Bei uns zahlt auch den Großteil die Mittelschicht, weil wir nicht so viele Spitzenverdiener haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Oktober 2014)

Zukunftsprognosen sind imo nicht allzu ernst zu nehmen. 

Es gibt einen seriösen Bericht, nach dem soll Deutschland 2050 kein großes Licht am Wirtschaftshimmel mehr sein. 

Wirtschaftsmächte 2050: Experten prognostizieren Deutschlands Abstieg - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es gibt sogar einen seriösen Bericht, nach dem wird die globale moderne Gesellschaft untergehen. 

Studie: Die moderne Gesellschaft wird untergehen

Das sind in meinen Augen aber alles nicht mehr als pessimistische Spekulationen. Ich betrachte die Zukunft lieber als etwas, das noch nicht in Stein gemeißelt ist. Konkret zum Topic würde ich sagen, dass die deutsche Mentalität von vielversprechenden Eigenschaften bestimmt wird, nämlich Innovation, Effizienz, Fleiß und Sachverstand und dass unsere wirtschaftliche Zukunft so schlecht daher nicht sein kann.


----------



## Hänschen (23. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Apple mit BASF zu vergleichen, ist ebenfalls schwierig.
> Wie lange macht Apple denn schon riesen Gewinne, und wird das auch in 10 Jahren noch so sein? IT ist sehr schnellebig.


 

Apple baut sich ein Büro-Raumschiff und die großen IT-Firmen züchten sich eigene Arbeiter heran (soweit ich weiss mit eigener Kirche nebst evtl. noch Dorfkönig oder sowas). 
Die häufen sämtliche Top-Kräfte an, es wird keine große Konkurrenz geben.
Apple hat sich zur Ewigkeit gemauert fürchte ich 


Edit: ist das offtopic ? ... tut mir leid


----------



## der-sack88 (23. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dass viele Dinge bei Managern falsch laufen, will ich auch gar nicht bestreiten, aber eine Menge Leute haben ja schon mit deren Gehältern ein Problem.
> Und dass eine Putzfrau nicht gut verdient, hat jetzt nichts mit ihrem Arbeitgeber zu tun. Das ist einfach ein schlecht bezahlter Job, der keine Ausbildung verlangt, da bekommt man eben nicht mehr.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie nicht 400€ bekommt und 40h die Woche arbeitet.
> 
> Bei uns zahlt auch den Großteil die Mittelschicht, weil wir nicht so viele Spitzenverdiener haben.


 
Jobs, von denen man nicht leben kann, mit "das ist einfach ein schlecht bezahlter Job" zu rechtfertigen ist doch komplett absurd. Ob Ausbildung oder nicht, man kann Menschen nicht so wenig zahlen, dass sie am Ende nicht genug Geld haben um sich selbst zu ernähren. Gibt ja genug Aufstocker.
Mir kann doch keiner erklären, dass der ehemalige Chef unseres allseits beliebten Projekts BER die 1 Millionen verdient, die er gerade zugesprochen bekam, nachdem er einen millionenfach höheren Schaden angerichtet hat, als die Putzfrau es je können wird. Die Putzfrau macht wenigstens ihren Job und hält ihre Klos sauber, anstatt das Geld anderer Leute zu verbrennen.
Und wenn es nicht die Putzfrau ist ist es eben der Altenpfleger, die Kindergärtnerin oder irgendeiner der anderen Berufe, die nichts bekommen aber trotzdem einen riesengroßen Teil zur Gesellschaft beitragen. Mehr als viele der Banker usw., die anderer Leute Geld vernichten, dafür pervers viel verdienen und wenn sie für ihre Fehler bezahlen müssen auch noch Millionenabfindungen kassieren.

Zum Thema: wenn man effektiv die eine Hälfte der Gesellschaft vom Konsum ausschließt und dann der Export auch nicht mehr so läuft wie er soll (wie auch, bei den Sanktionen gegen Russland und dem Kaputtsparen des restlichen Europa) dann ist das wohl die Konsequenz. Und wenn man dann auf der anderen Seite immer weiter an der absurden Vorstellung festhält, dass es ohne Wachstum nicht geht, muss einem doch auffallen, dass das irgendwie nicht zusammenpasst. Den Konsum in Deutschland durch die Niedrigpolitik ruinieren, nur damit einige wenige noch mehr zum auf der Bank bunkern haben passt da nicht besonders gut ins Bild.
Mir persönlich ist es egal, die Wirtschaft trägt absolut Null zu meiner persönlichen Lebensqualität bei. Bei Menschen, die Glück über materiellen Reichtum definieren mag das vielleicht anders aussehen, aber wenn das System dann irgendwann zusammenbricht haben die es sich ja selbst zuzuschreiben, wenn immer wieder CDU, SPD, Grüne oder FDP gewählt wurden bzw. werden.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es gibt immer wieder Sozialisten, die das Geld von den Reichen holen wollen, weil die es ja haben, dabei zählen bei uns Gut-, Besser- und Spitzenverdiener den Großteil der Lohnsteuern, aber die mit Negativsteuer jammern am meisten.
> Wenn man denen mehr auf die Pelle rückt, werden sie weiter abwandern und was bringt einem Arbeiter ein gut bezahlter Job, den er nicht mehr hat?


 
Es geht ja nicht um Lohnsteuer.
Es geht um die Sozialabgaben.
Ein einfacher Arbeiter gibt 20% seines Einkommens in die Sozialkassen ab.
Jemand der 20.000 im Monat verdient gibt aber keine 20% mehr ab sondern nur einen maximalsatz der bei 1000€ im Monat liegt -- wenn ich nicht irre.
Nennt sich Beitragsbemessungsgrenze.
Das System ist völlig ungerecht.

Da sollte man sich die Schweiz zum Vorbild nehmen. Die haben keine solche Maximalgrenze. Jeder bezahlt den gleichen Prozentsatz ein. Der, der mehr verdient dann natürlich mehr.
Dafür ist die Rente gedeckelt. Es gibt nur eine bestimmte Maximalrente und nicht mehr.
Halte ich für viel gerechter denn schließlich sollen die starken Schultern ja die Schwachen tragen. 
Abgesehen davon dass sich die Großverdiener sowieso aus diesem Sozialsystem verabschiedet haben. Die zahlen nichts in das Sozialsystem ein profitieren aber davon durch Bildung und z.B. seit neuestem auch durch die neue Mütterrente.
Eine Zahnarztfrau oder Anwaltsfrau -- die nie in die Sozialsysteme eingezahlt haben -- kriegen jetzt Mütterrente aus den Sozialkassen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2014)

Klar, 1000€ Mindestlohn für alle. 
Sorry, aber wenn man es im Leben nicht weiter bringt, muss man eben mit weniger auskommen. 

Das Problem liegt hier aber auch nicht beim Lohn, sondern bei den Kosten für Wohnen, Heizen,...
Würde man nämlich die Löhne für ungelernte Arbeiter anheben, müsste man es bei den anderen auch machen, denn wofür sollten Etliche dann überhaupt noch etwas lernen? 
Blöderweise sind viele Löhne aber jetzt schon zu hoch. 

Um die Lebenshaltungskosten aber zu senken, muss man eben mit den Ansprüchen runter. 
Dann sucht man sich eben eine Einzimmerwohnung und beschränkt sich auf die notwendigen Sachen. 
Das ist eben die Utopie von Vielen, dass man alles Mögliche haben muss, nur weil es sich andere auch leisten können, nur haben die auch etwas dafür getan. 

Über die Missstände bei etlichen Managern brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren, denn da gebe ich dir Recht. 
Das ist aber ein Problem, dass der Staat regeln muss.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2014)

Der Staat hat doch eine Menge Sozialwohnungen an Hedge Fonds verkauft und die verschwerbeln sie weiter und am Ende steigen die Mieten so stark dass sich nicht mal ein Standard Arbeiter eine Wohnung leisten kann.
Ich weiß nicht wie das in Österreich ist aber in Deutschland sind die Mieten in den letzten Jahren sehr stark gestiegen.
Aber wieso?
Doch nur damit mehr Profit gemacht wird denn es geht nur noch um Profit.
Ich denke dass wir eine Kapitalismuskrise haben. Nichts anderes.


----------



## Dota2 (23. Oktober 2014)

Also da kann ich jetzt nicht so recht zustimmen von wegen die die viel verdienen haben auch viel dafür getan bzw. tun auch viel dafür...

Ich habe studiert weil ich da Lust drauf hatte und verdiene jetzt meiner Meinung nach sehr viel... Ich bin immernoch auf meine 600€ getrimmt und weiß daher garnicht was ich mit dem ganzen Geld anfangen soll... 

Mein Studium war stellenweise nicht einfach aber im Grunde war ich viel unterwegs und gelernt habe ich, dafür das ich sechs Jahre zum lernen dort war recht wenig - es war ne geile Zeit!

Für das was ich jetzt mache habe ich während meiner Uni zeit einen einzigen Kurs besucht... Der Rest ist für meine jetzige Arbeit mehr oder minder irrelevant... 

Jetzt kann man sagen gut, der Herr hat studiert - das habe ich aber nur gemacht weil ich noch keine Lust auf arbeiten hatte und nicht weil ich darin in erster Linie den Mehrwert gesehen hatte... Kurz gesagt als Kind gut betuchter Eltern konnte ich es mir einfach leisten zu machen was ich will...

Sehe ich jetzt einige andere Uni Absolventen, beispielsweise bwler (welche ich so oder so hasse) dann muss ich sagen ist es in kleinster Weise gerechtfertigt das so jemand aufgrund des Studiums mal viel Geld verdient... Das Studium ist lächerlich einfach und ich wette wenn diejenigen die später mal die Toilette putzen die Chance dazu hätten auch bwler zu werden, würden die das sofort tun... Ich meine vor allem das jemand der Toiletten putzt mehr leistet als die meisten BWLer....


Ich hoffe man versteht meine Intension, ist vom Handy aus geschrieben :/


----------



## aloha84 (23. Oktober 2014)

Für dein "Geldproblem" hätte ich schonmal eine Lösung --> meine Kontodaten!
Ob man nun alle BWLer über einen Kamm scheren sollte.....ich denke eher nicht, gibt halt solche und solche.
Das Bildung leider etwas mit Geld zu tun hat, war immer so, und ist heute immer noch so.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2014)

Dota2 schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt als Kind gut betuchter Eltern konnte ich es mir einfach leisten zu machen was ich will...



Und das ist der Knackpunkt in Deutschland.
Sind die Eltern vermögend können sie sich Nachhilfeunterricht für die Kinder leisten die damit ein besseres Abitur schaffen als andere und dadurch mehr Chancen haben.



Dota2 schrieb:


> Sehe ich jetzt einige andere Uni Absolventen, beispielsweise bwler (welche ich so oder so hasse) dann muss ich sagen ist es in kleinster Weise gerechtfertigt das so jemand aufgrund des Studiums mal viel Geld verdient... Das Studium ist lächerlich einfach und ich wette wenn diejenigen die später mal die Toilette putzen die Chance dazu hätten auch bwler zu werden, würden die das sofort tun... Ich meine vor allem das jemand der Toiletten putzt mehr leistet als die meisten BWLer....


 
Jede Krankenschwester leistet mehr für die Gesellschaft als alle Investmentbanker zusammen.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dass viele Dinge bei Managern falsch laufen, will ich auch gar nicht bestreiten, aber eine Menge Leute haben ja schon mit deren Gehältern ein Problem.
> Und dass eine Putzfrau nicht gut verdient, hat jetzt nichts mit ihrem Arbeitgeber zu tun. Das ist einfach ein schlecht bezahlter Job, der keine Ausbildung verlangt, da bekommt man eben nicht mehr.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie nicht 400€ bekommt und 40h die Woche arbeitet.
> 
> Bei uns zahlt auch den Großteil die Mittelschicht, weil wir nicht so viele Spitzenverdiener haben.


 
Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst das eine ausgebildete Reinigungskraft keine Ausbildung benötigen würde. Auch bei der Reinigung gibt es genügend Dinge die es zu beachten gibt. Der Ausbildungsberuf nennt sich dann "Ausbildung zum Gebäudereiniger". Viele von denen verdienen aber in der Tat nicht mehr als 800 Euro im Monat.

Was das Gehalt der Manager angeht, so muss man damit auch ein Problem haben wenn man schaut wie viel den Herrn für ihre Aufgaben gezahlt wird und wie hoch die Abfindungen am Ende noch sind obwohl das Unternehmen nach ihrem Abgang schlechter dasteht als beim Antritt, Hartmut Mehdorn ist ein Paradebeispiel von einem unfähigen Manager mit dicken Gehalt.
Genauso ist es halt absolut fragwürdig ob es für ein Unternehmen angemessen ist seiner Führung Millionen zu bezahlen aber der Belegschaft über Jahre keine Gehaltserhöhung zu zu gestehen. Kein Manager ist am Ende soviel wert wenn kein anständig bezahltes, motiviertes Personal da wäre das die Aufträge und Vorteile aus dem Management umsetzt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Staat hat doch eine Menge Sozialwohnungen an Hedge Fonds verkauft und die verschwerbeln sie weiter und am Ende steigen die Mieten so stark dass sich nicht mal ein Standard Arbeiter eine Wohnung leisten kann.
> Ich weiß nicht wie das in Österreich ist aber in Deutschland sind die Mieten in den letzten Jahren sehr stark gestiegen.
> Aber wieso?
> Doch nur damit mehr Profit gemacht wird denn es geht nur noch um Profit.
> Ich denke dass wir eine Kapitalismuskrise haben. Nichts anderes.


Die Mieten sind auch bei uns gestiegen, nur weiß ich nicht, ob das mit euch vergleichbar ist. Ich zahle ja keine. 
Das Problem muss aber der Staat lösen, also im Endeffekt die Wähler und das ist das Problem bei der Demokratie, denn die Meisten wählen nur die Partei, die einem am meisten bringt und nicht die, die dem Land am meisten bringt. 

Bei der Kapitalismuskrise stimme ich dir aber zu, nur dass ich den Punkt wohl etwas anders sehe. 
Ich finde es eher problematisch, dass jeder alles haben will und viele das Wort 'Verzicht' nicht mal kennen. 



Dota2 schrieb:


> Also da kann ich jetzt nicht so recht zustimmen von wegen die die viel verdienen haben auch viel dafür getan bzw. tun auch viel dafür...


Ich habe mich nicht auf Studenten im speziellen bezogen, sondern auf gelernte Kräfte. 
Wenn man nichts lernt, braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass man kaum was bekommt. 

Und ja, BWLer sollten Toiletten putzen. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Und das ist der Knackpunkt in Deutschland.
> Sind die Eltern vermögend können sie sich Nachhilfeunterricht für die Kinder leisten die damit ein besseres Abitur schaffen als andere und dadurch mehr Chancen haben.


Und wie viele mit Abitur oder Studium braucht man?
Bei uns gab es mal eine Zeit, wo viele Taxifahrer einen Doktortitel hatten. 
Da haben zu viele studiert, statt einfach eine Lehre zu machen. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst das eine ausgebildete Reinigungskraft keine Ausbildung benötigen würde. Auch bei der Reinigung gibt es genügend Dinge die es zu beachten gibt. Der Ausbildungsberuf nennt sich dann "Ausbildung zum Gebäudereiniger". Viele von denen verdienen aber in der Tat nicht mehr als 800 Euro im Monat.
> 
> Was das Gehalt der Manager angeht, so muss man damit auch ein Problem haben wenn man schaut wie viel den Herrn für ihre Aufgaben gezahlt wird und wie hoch die Abfindungen am Ende noch sind obwohl das Unternehmen nach ihrem Abgang schlechter dasteht als beim Antritt, Hartmut Mehdorn ist ein Paradebeispiel von einem unfähigen Manager mit dicken Gehalt.
> Genauso ist es halt absolut fragwürdig ob es für ein Unternehmen angemessen ist seiner Führung Millionen zu bezahlen aber der Belegschaft über Jahre keine Gehaltserhöhung zu zu gestehen. Kein Manager ist am Ende soviel wert wenn kein anständig bezahltes, motiviertes Personal da wäre das die Aufträge und Vorteile aus dem Management umsetzt.


Ich bezog mich ja auf ungelernte Kräfte und wenn ich einen Beruf lerne, bei dem ich nur 800€ bekomme, habe ich definitiv eine falsche Entscheidung getroffen. 

Bei den Managern habe ich nur mit den Bonuszahlungen und Abfindungen bei schlechter Leistung ein Problem, aber hier fehlt einfach die gesetzliche Regelung dafür. 
Deren Gehälter stören mich nicht, da ich so einen Job nie machen würde. 

Deine Aussagen sind aber ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass man sich ständig über die Gehälter von anderen beschwert und gleich mal alle in einen Topf wirft. 
Wieso sollte man denn auch nicht mit einer normalen Arbeit reich werden können, wenn es diese unfähigen Manager doch auch schaffen?
Sorry, aber wenn dich das stört, musst du eben Manager werden.


----------



## der-sack88 (23. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher problematisch, dass jeder alles haben will und viele das Wort 'Verzicht' nicht mal kennen.



Darum gehts doch garnicht. Wenn man sich beschwert, weil man der Meinung ist, dass man normalerweise von seinem Lohn auch leben können muss, hat das doch nichts damit zu tun, dass "jeder alles haben will". Es gibt einen nicht ganz kleinen Teil der Gesellschaft, der davon träumt, "genug" zu haben.

Das Problem ist auch nicht, dass jeder alles haben will. Das Problem ist, dass die, die eh schon zuviel haben, noch mehr wollen und das auf Kosten derer, die zu wenig haben. Aber das wurde hier ja schon mehrfach geschrieben.

Eigentlich müssten diejenigen, die eh schon zuviel haben, auch daran interessiert sein, dass es mehr Gerechtigkeit gibt. Wenn die aktuelle Entwicklung weitergeht sind wir irgendwann an dem Punkt, an dem die sich hinter hohen Mauern verschanzen und hinter Stacheldraht verstecken, wie es in manchen Ländern schon der Fall ist, verbunden mit der ständigen Angst, das Opfer von Verbrechen zu werden.

Um nochmal zum Thema zurück zu kommen: das ganze betrifft ja nicht nur den Niedriglohnsektor. Wenn deutsche Fachkräfte zu teuer sind wird der Lohn eben zuerst mit einem angeblichen Fachkräftemangel gedrückt und wenn das nicht reicht, nimmt man eben den Südeuropäer, der ähnlich gut ausgebildet ist und nur einen Bruchteil des Gehalts kostet. Wie soll man denn auf dieser Basis Schüler motivieren, Fächer zu studieren, die dem Standort Deutschland wirklich helfen? Stattdessen zieht man sich immer weiter BWL-Amöben heran, die dann mit so nützlichen Jobs wie Investmentbanker oder Unternehmensberater weiter daran arbeiten, die Gesellschaft nachhaltig zu zerstören...


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2014)

Und was verstehen viele unter 'leben können'?
Ein Bekannter von mir verdient zwar mehr als ich, hat aber wegen der Miete etwas weniger als ich zum Ausgeben und beschwert sich, dass er zu wenig hat. 
Neues Smartphone, Kippen, jedes WE Party, aber er kann von seinem Geld nicht leben. 

Ein Arbeitskollege hat bis vor kurzem noch pro Monat 1450€ an Alimenten für drei Kinder gezahlt. 
Dafür hatte er sich, als er noch mit seiner Ex zusammen war, unbedingt ein Auto mit 7 Sitzen zulegen müssen, weil einmal im Monat noch jemand mit gefahren ist und natürlich auf Leasing, weil er es sich sonst nicht leisten hätte können. 
Dann hat er danach noch nebenbei mit dem Rauchen angefangen und sich ein Motorrad gekauft, obwohl er sowieso schon Schulden hatte und nicht weiß, wie er mit der Kohle zurecht kommen soll, aber er will ja auch leben können. 

Klar, viele Leute verdienen wirklich zu wenig, aber genau dafür sollte der Sozialstaat da sein und nicht für die, die es gar nicht brauchen und diesen Punkt habe ich ja schon erwähnt. 
Mich nerven nur die ganzen jammernden Spezialisten, die sich sofort benachteiligt fühlen, nur weil sie weniger als die Reichen, weniger als die Manager, weniger als die Politiker,... verdienen. 


Bei uns in der Firma haben wir aber wirklich einen Mangel an Fachkräften im Metallbereich. 
Irgendwie will bei uns kaum jemand arbeiten. 
Und wieso man unbedingt studieren muss, werde ich wohl nie verstehen. 
Wir können etwas, das China nicht kann und das ist Qualität produzieren und das kann einer mit einem Dr. Titel nicht, denn der will ja seiner Ausbildung nach gehen. 
Ja, wir brauchen natürlich auch solche Leute, aber nicht unbeschränkt.


----------



## Dota2 (24. Oktober 2014)

Nunja, nenn es Neid - wie genau ich es nennen soll weiß ich selbst nicht aber wenn ein Manager der zuerst die deutsche Bahn zu grunde richtet, dann mit dem BER weiter macht und dann trotzdem noch ne Million Abfindung bekommt ist das ok? Da gibts genügend Beispiele...  

Für ne Million Abfindung + das vorhergehende Gehalt hätte ich die zwei Unternehmen mindestens genau so gut gegen die Wand gefahren!   

Manager o.ä. Ist ja auch ein Posten den mit guter Leistung niemand erreicht... Ansonsten würde sowas nicht immer wieder passieren...  

Zum Thema genug haben... Ein leidiges Thema... Ich selbst habe halt eine sehr kleinkarierte Weltanschauung und das weiß ich auch... Sieht man ja an meiner Einstellung zu bwlern... Mit denen meiner Meinung alle Probleme erst angefangen haben... Zwar nicht alle aber viele bwler verdienen viel Geld... Zu viel... Die werden da eingesetzt wo gelernte Kaufleute die gleiche Arbeit verrichten können nur das sie jenachdem 500-1000€ mehr im Monat bekommen (und teilweise noch mehr). Das sind aber unter anderen die Menschen die sich beschweren sie wären unterbezahlt weil sie ja auch nur ein paar hundert Euro mehr verdienen als ein gelernter... Garnichts sollten die eigentlich mehr verdienen wenn die die gleiche Arbeit machen!   

Zudem kommt oft noch Dummheit... Egal ob studiert oder nicht, oft habe ich das Gefühl studierte sind noch blöder, paradoxer Weise weil sie sich für sehr viel intelligenter halten... 

Hier aber mal ein Bsp mit ungelernten Kräften...  Ich weiß zB das eine ungelernte Kraft im Unternehmen meiner Eltern mit etwa 1200€ am Ende raus kommt... Ich hab zwar in einer wg gelebt aber ich bin monatlich mit der hälfte ausgekommen... Hätte ich anstatt 250 miete dann sagen wir mal 500 für mich alleine für ne kleine Wohnung bezahlt hätte ich noch 700 über... Natürlich mach ich damit keine Luftsprünge aber wer sagt das er als Beispiel von 700€ im Monat nicht leben kann wenn die Wohnung schon bezahlt ist, hat meiner Meinung nach nie gelernt mit Geld umzugehen und würde whs das gleiche sagen wenn er am Ende noch 1600€ über hätte....   Die Mitarbeiter in der Firma meiner Eltern sind alles andere als zufrieden mit diesem Lohn... Was diese aber nicht verstehen wollen - es wäre billiger die Pakete die diese Ausfahren mit der Post zu verschicken als den Fahrern mehr als diese 1200€ zu geben (für den Arbeitgeber kommen ja noch weitere Kosten dazu)


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich ja auf ungelernte Kräfte und wenn ich einen Beruf lerne,  bei dem ich nur 800€ bekomme, habe ich definitiv eine falsche  Entscheidung getroffen.



Ich bezog mich aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt auf ungelernt Arbeitskräfte da diese nicht als Maßstab dienen können und sollten. Wer meint das er keine Ausbildung braucht sollte sich halt auch vor Augen halten das ihn dann in aller Regel kein Leben in Luxus erwarten kann. 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Und was verstehen viele unter 'leben können'?
> Ein Bekannter von mir verdient zwar mehr als ich, hat aber wegen der Miete etwas weniger als ich zum Ausgeben und beschwert sich, dass er zu wenig hat.
> Neues Smartphone, Kippen, jedes WE Party, aber er kann von seinem Geld nicht leben.
> 
> ...



Mir geht es mit nichten darum das jemand der angestellt ist so gut verdienen muss wie einer der eine leitende Position inne hat, das missverstehst du. Ich finde nur das jemand der eine leitende Position inne hat auch im Blick haben sollte das seine Angestellten gemessen an Inflation und steigenden Lebenshaltungskosten entsprechend entlohnt werden und zwar so das ein angemessenes Leben mit Teilhabe am kulturellen und gesellschaftlichen Leben möglich ist.
Dabei geht es nicht darum das sich jemand einen 500slk von Mercedes leisten können muss, oder sich mindestens 2 mal im Jahr einen 5000 Euro Fernsehr kaufen kann.
Was deine Bekannten angeht, so kann man bei dem Gehalt wohl nicht behaupten die Herrn verdienen zu schlecht. Was jemand dann privat mit seinem Geld misswirtschaftet ist eine Geschichte die Sie mit sich selbst ausmachen müssen. Dafür hat die Natur dem Menschen ja eigentlich Vestand gegeben.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Klar, viele Leute verdienen wirklich zu wenig, aber genau dafür sollte der Sozialstaat da sein und nicht für die, die es gar nicht brauchen und diesen Punkt habe ich ja schon erwähnt.
> Mich nerven nur die ganzen jammernden Spezialisten, die sich sofort benachteiligt fühlen, nur weil sie weniger als die Reichen, weniger als die Manager, weniger als die Politiker,... verdienen.



Nein, da liegst du absolut falsch. Der Sozialstaat ist eben nicht dafür da den Niedriglohnsektor zu subventionieren so wie es momentan millionenfach der Fall ist. Der Sozialstaat soll dann eingreifen wenn eine Person, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, arbeitslos wird und so seinen Lebensunterhalt nicht durch eigene Kraft aufbringen kann. Es kann aber nicht sein das dieses System so pervertiert wird, wie im Moment, das ausgebildete Leute Vollzeit Arbeiten gehen und trotzdem auf Aufstockung durchs Amt angewiesen sind, nur weil Unternehmen schlecht formulierte, ob absichtlich oder nicht sei an der Stelle dahingestellt, gesetzliche Regelungen ausnutzen um Arbeitnehmer für Hungerlöhne zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mir mal Kurse für den Gebäudereiniger angeschaut: Klick
Hab ich da was falsch verstanden, oder soll das ein Beruf sein, bei dem man 1000€ verdienen soll?

Das mit dem Verstand ist oft ein Problem. 
Da kommen Gruppenzwang, Neid und vielleicht noch generelle Unfähigkeit zusammen und man hat plötzlich ein Auto auf Leasing, ein Smartphone mit teurem Vertrag, die Möbeln werden auf Raten abbezahlt und die hübsche Wohnung in der Stadt kann man sich eigentlich gar nicht mehr leisten, aber man stellt ja Ansprüche, weil man ja was vom Leben haben will. 
Mit dieser Unfähigkeit verdienen viele Läden extra, denn auf Raten kann man heute schon zu viel kaufen. 
In meiner Jugend ging das noch nicht, aber da gab es nicht so viel, was man wegen anderen haben wollte. 

Natürlich soll der Sozialstaat den Niedriglohnsektor subventionieren, wenn es sich eben um niedere Dienste handelt. 
Er soll aber auch dafür sorgen, dass deine erwähnten gesetzlichen Lücken nicht ausgenutzt werden, aber er darf nicht dafür da sein, um Leute zu unterstützen, die es nicht brauchen, denn das hat mit sozial nichts zu tun und das war es, was ich ursprünglich auch meinte.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt bitte klar Nachdenken:

Erstmal zum Thema  DE als alte Macht (Wirtschaft):

Die Auto und Chemieindustrie wird nicht aussterben, sie werden bleiben und wachsen. Chinesen verdienen immer mehr das wäre ein neuer Markt für Autohändler. 

Außerdem glaub ich kaum dass morgen die Aliens kommen und uns zeigen wie man ohne Autos fahren kann und ohne Chemiemittel Lebensmittel(Cola), Medikamente und Reinigungsmittel herstellen kann.

Löhne und Sozial:

Jetzt bitte die Weltkarte vorstellen. Wir sind in DE und gucken nach Westen, da liegt Frankreich. Die Franzosen verdienen weniger und bekommen weniger Sozialgelder, sie machen jetzt eine Wirtschaftskrise.

Jetzt nach Norden: Da sind die Dänen und Norweger/Schweden. Dennen gehts gut, die verdienen gut alles ist gut.

So jetzt nach Osten und hier beginnt der Spaß.

Hier liegt Polen und dass Paradebeispiel für die super Löhne in EU. Ein gut verdientender Arbeiter kriegt so 10-12zl/Stunde nicht € (1€=4zl). Also ganze 2,5-3€/Stunde. Außerdem kriegt er 15€ Kindergeld, bezahlt eine höhere Miete als in DE und muss die Bücher und das ganze Schulzeug selbst bezahlen. Das ist schon zwischen 250-500€ also 1-2 Monatslöhne.

In Süden finden wir Ösis und Italien.

Die Ösis verdienen gut und alles ist iO.

Die Italiener sind in der Krise, vorallem die Bauern(Putins Sanktionen). 

Hoffe so manch einer wird verstehen worum es geht.


----------



## taks (24. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> ...denn auf Raten kann man heute schon zu viel kaufen.


 
Das wird der europäischen Bevölkerung auch bald den Rücken brechen.
Die Verschuldung pro Kopf in Europa geht Richtung amerikanisches Niveau.
Und bei der nächsten Krise wenn die ganzen Raten nicht mehr zurück gezahlt werden können wird es einige private Insolvenzen geben.

Da wären meiner Meinung nach eine Regulierung von Seiten den Staates nötig, damit Leasing erst ab Summen von 10'000+ möglich ist. Natürlich mit entsprechenden Bonitätsabklärungen. 
Jedoch wird das ziemlich sicher nicht zustande kommen, da die Politiker von der Wirtschaftslobby mit dem Argument bedrängt würden, dass der Absatz im heimischen Markt dramatisch sinken wird.
Ebenso werden die pseudo Selbstbestimmer aus den Ecken kriechen und eine Beschneidung ihrer Rechte fürchten. 

Natürlich könnte man auch ein entsprechendes Unterrichtsfach in den Schulen einführen. Aber solange die Eltern einen Fernseher für 400€ leasen, kann man dem Kind noch lange etwas in der Schule beibringen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2014)

@Specnaz
China produziert selbst Autos und solange sie es in ihrem Land verkaufen, können die auf alle Patente sch...en. 
Es ist dort zwar ein interessanter, aber auch sehr gefährlicher Markt. 

Als Beispiel:
Auf einer Messe wurde eine Schweißanlage vorgeführt und ein Techniker dieser Firma hat die selbe Anlage dann mal bei den Chinesen gesehen. 
Blöderweise war aber der Firmenaufkleber spiegelverkehrt auf der Maschine und die Chinesen hatten das bei ihrer Version exakt gleich gemacht. 
Die Anlage sah aber nur optisch so aus und war technisch der letzte Dreck. 

China will in ca. 15 Jahren Qualität produzieren und wenn sie das schaffen, haben wir ein Problem, denn mit deren Löhnen können wir nicht mithalten und das dort ist eine reine Leistungsgesellschaft. 
Normale Arbeiter investieren dort auch zwei Drittel ihres Lohnes für die Ausbildung ihres Kindes und bei der Matura sitzen die mit einer Infusion da, damit sie ihre Leistung steigern können. 

Mit China und anderen asiatischen Ländern müssen wir uns mal messen und da kommen wir mit unserer "Sozialen Gerechtigkeit" nicht mit.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @Specnaz
> China produziert selbst Autos und solange sie es in ihrem Land verkaufen, können die auf alle Patente sch...en.
> Es ist dort zwar ein interessanter, aber auch sehr gefährlicher Markt.
> 
> ...


 
Da könntest du auch nicht konkurieren wenn du ein quasi nicht vorhandenes Sozialsystem und Dumpinglöhne hättest, da es noch diverse andere Faktoren gibt wo wir nicht mit China konkurieren können, nur als Beispiel, die äußerst laschen Umweltschutzbestimmungen.

Es darf auch garnicht unser Ziel sein mit China auf so einem Niveau konkurieren zu wollen. Das Ziel sollte eigentlich viel mehr sein durch Entwicklung, Forschung, und Bildung Vorteile zu schaffen die uns auch in Zukunft gegenüber dem asiatischen Markt sichern. Das in Verbindung mit qualitativ hochwertiger Produktion würde auch ausreichen um Deutschland gut aufzustellen.
Blöd nur das unsere Deppendödel in der Politik genau entgegengesetzt handeln und ehr dafür sorgen das qualifizierte Kräfte für immer weniger Geld immer länger Arbeiten müssen. Das geht, wie ich schon früher angemerkt habe, so weit das man qualifizierte Kräfte teilweise zu lachhaften Löhnen arbeiten läst und sie dann ggf. beim Amt aufstockt.

Wir schießen uns dadurch und auch damit das wir unsere Hochtechnologie, wie zum Beispiel den Transrapid, ins Ausland quasi "verschenken" selbst ins Knie und katapultieren uns ins Abseits.
Immerhin gehört Deutschland mit zu den Industrienationen die so wenig wie kaum ein anderes Land in ihre Bildung, und auch Forschung, investieren.
Unsere einzige Ressource, intelligente Köpfe und Inovationen behandeln wir als wären wir garnicht darauf angewiesen. Stattdesen tut man so als müsse und könne man garnicht anders konkurieren als indem man den Lebensstandard der Menschen hier systematisch verschlechtert.

Aber das wird sich in einigen Jahrzehnten spätestens rächen. China ist bei Elektroautos schon jetzt in der Entwicklung weiter als alle deutschen Autobauer zusammen und auch bei anderen Industriezweigen holt China spürbar auf und ist auch fleißig dabei in die Forschung zu investieren.

Deutschland hat jeden Trend der letzten 30 Jahre verschlafen, blockiert, oder ignoriert. Sei es die Schaffung von IT-know how wie in den USA, sei es Genforschung, sei es der Mobiltelefon Markt.
In all diesen Bereichen gibt es kaum bis keine nennenswerten deutschen Beiträge, oder Unternehmen.
Man ruht sich auf den Bereichen aus in denen man bereits vor 80-100 Jahren stark war und stellt in neuen Zweigen keine Kompetenz dar.

Aber wie immer wird man diese Missstände erst erkennen wenn der Karren bereits 2 Meter tief im Dreck steckt und eigentlich nicht mehr herrausgezogen werden kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2014)

> Es darf auch garnicht unser Ziel sein mit China auf so einem Niveau konkurieren zu wollen. Das Ziel sollte eigentlich viel mehr sein durch Entwicklung, Forschung, und Bildung Vorteile zu schaffen die uns auch in Zukunft gegenüber dem asiatischen Markt sichern. Das in Verbindung mit qualitativ hochwertiger Produktion würde auch ausreichen um Deutschland gut aufzustellen.


Gleich ziehen ist auch nicht notwendig, aber mithalten müssen wir können und dass die Lohnkosten für viele Firmen ein Problem darstellt, ist ja nichts Neues, sonst hätten sie die Produktion nicht verlagert. 

In meiner letzten Firma haben sie die Produktion in die Tschechei verlagert, obwohl die gar nicht die Qualität liefern konnten, aber das war egal, Hauptsache billige Arbeiter. 



> Blöd nur das unsere Deppendödel in der Politik genau entgegengesetzt handeln und ehr dafür sorgen das qualifizierte Kräfte für immer weniger Geld immer länger Arbeiten müssen. Das geht, wie ich schon früher angemerkt habe, so weit das man qualifizierte Kräfte teilweise zu lachhaften Löhnen arbeiten läst und sie dann ggf. beim Amt aufstockt.


Hast du dir den Link bzgl. der Reinigungskräfte angeschaut?
Ist das die Ausbildung, für man 1000€ im Monat bekommen soll?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Gleich ziehen ist auch nicht notwendig, aber mithalten müssen wir können und dass die Lohnkosten für viele Firmen ein Problem darstellt, ist ja nichts Neues, sonst hätten sie die Produktion nicht verlagert.
> 
> In meiner letzten Firma haben sie die Produktion in die Tschechei verlagert, obwohl die gar nicht die Qualität liefern konnten, aber das war egal, Hauptsache billige Arbeiter.



Es ist aber utopisch zu meinen man könnte mit chinesischen, oder auch teilweise osteuropäischen Löhnen konkurieren. Somal die Lohnnebenkosten immer gerne vorgeschoben wird von der Industrie. Dabei lag Deutschland bereits 2010 nur im Mittelfeld was die Lohnnebenkosten angeht (siehe auch die Vergleichstabelle zu den Lohnnebenkosten in der EU von 2010: Lohnnebenkosten )

Man kann also nur schwer anführen das Deutschland da nicht konkurenzfähig im europäischen Vergleich wäre.
Das Problem liegt wo ganz anders, nemlich dort das die Unternehmen und Anleger den Hals schon garnicht mehr voll genug, bzgl. der Gewinne/Rendite, bekommen können und man deshalb die Produktion auslagert.
Das ist das Elend des Kapitalismus. Alles was Profit und Umsatz steigert ist in Ordnung. Der soziale Aspekt wird dabei völlig aus dem Blick verloren. Denn eigentlich haben wir in Deutschland keinen reinen Kapitalismus sondern eine soziale Marktwirtschaft. Die kann aber nur funktionieren wenn alle beteiligten, auch die Wirtschaft sich an die Spielregeln halten, was momentan nicht gemacht wird.
Da werden Löhne gedrückt, Lohnerhöhungen über Jahre abgelehnt, der Staat ausgenutzt um billige Arbeitskräfte zu bekommen und Kosten auf die Allgemeinheit umgelagert, wie im Fall der Energiekosten für Energieintensive Unternehmen. Und bekommt man seinen Willen nicht droht man damit die Produktion halt nach China zu verlagern. Was hier stattfindet grenzt schon an Erpressung des Volkes durch die Wirtschaft und die Politik macht fleißig dabei mit und hält noch die Hände auf.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Hast du dir den Link bzgl. der Reinigungskräfte angeschaut?
> Ist das die Ausbildung, für man 1000€ im Monat bekommen soll?



Wie kommst du da auf die 1000 Euro? Das sind Kurse für einzelne Qualifikationen die du dir da rausgesucht hast. Die kannst du doch nicht einfach zusammenrechnen und daraus auf den Lohn schließen? 

Hier ein recht ausführlicher Artikel zum Beruf von Wikipedia, mit Angaben zum Lohn, bezugnehmend auf den Beruf in Deutschland:
Gebäudereiniger


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2014)

Äh, danke für den Link, jetzt verstehe ich auch, was du meinst. 
Ich hab aber schon erwähnt, dass man sich nicht über den Lohn für so eine Arbeit beschweren soll, wenn man sich für so eine Ausbildung entscheidet. 

Ich will auch nicht, dass die Löhne gesenkt werden, aber mehr als ein Inflationsabgleich mit einer kleinen zusätzlichen Erhöhung ist pro Jahr nicht notwendig. 
Wenn man mehr will, muss man eben eine entsprechende Ausbildung machen und für die, die wirklich zu wenig verdienen, muss der Staat herhalten, denn soziale Leistungen sollen nur für bestimmte Leute verfügbar sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Äh, danke für den Link, jetzt verstehe ich auch, was du meinst.
> Ich hab aber schon erwähnt, dass man sich nicht über den Lohn für so eine Arbeit beschweren soll, wenn man sich für so eine Ausbildung entscheidet.
> 
> Ich will auch nicht, dass die Löhne gesenkt werden, aber mehr als ein Inflationsabgleich mit einer kleinen zusätzlichen Erhöhung ist pro Jahr nicht notwendig.
> Wenn man mehr will, muss man eben eine entsprechende Ausbildung machen und für die, die wirklich zu wenig verdienen, muss der Staat herhalten, denn soziale Leistungen sollen nur für bestimmte Leute verfügbar sein.


 
Ja, aber genau das findet nicht statt, davon rede ich doch. Das effektive Lohnniveau ist in Deutschland seid 2001 stetig gesunken. Es findet in vielen Berufszweigen nicht einmal ein Ausgleich der Inflation statt.
Im gleichen Atemzug sind die Bezüge von Managern und Inhabern aber kontinuierlich gestiegen.

Fällt dir jetzt evt. die Diskrepanz an der Sache auf?


----------



## Adi1 (24. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich will auch nicht, dass die Löhne gesenkt werden, aber mehr als ein Inflationsabgleich mit einer kleinen zusätzlichen Erhöhung ist pro Jahr nicht notwendig.


 
 In Deutschland sind die Reallöhne innerhalb der letzten 10-15 Jahre deutlich gesunken.

 Angefangen hat dieser Prozess mit der radikalen Reform des Arbeitsmarktes und einer gravierenden Änderung des Steuerrechts für Unternehmen.

 Daraufhin worden massenweise Stammbelegschaften großer Unternehmen ausgelagert an Sub-Unternehmen, Zeitarbeitsfirmen und Konsorten. 

 Das verkauft die derzeitige Politik als "wettbewerbsfähig machen". 

 Und was den Inflationsausgleich betrifft:
 Man schaue mal nach, was in den Berechnungen der zuständigen Behörden einfließt,
 deren Warenkorb der Berechnungsgrundlage ist völlig realitätsfremd.

 Wenn man mal die Güter des täglichen Gebrauchs, wie Strom, Benzin, Lebensmittel, Miete usw. höher bewerten würde,
 dann würde die jährliche Inflationsrate bedeutend höher ausfallen.

 Und diese Kosten fallen monatlich an.


----------



## sfc (24. Oktober 2014)

Deutschland wird die kommenden Jahrzehnte so oder so unwichtiger, egal ob es sich zum Guten oder Schlechten entwickelt. Es gibt nun mal zahllose Länder mit einer größeren und vor allem auch jüngeren Bevölkerung auf diesem Planeten. Viele davon befinden sich im Aufwind, sodass Deutschland irgendwann nur noch einer von vielen ist. Habe ich kein Problem mit. Es gibt kein Anrecht darauf, zusammen mit einer Handvoll anderer Staaten zu einem Eliteclub zu gehören. 

Letztlich wird auch unser Wohlstand völlig zu Recht sinken. Der Durchschnittsdeutsche verbraucht bereits seit Jahrzehnten mehr, als die Erde zu liefern imstande ist. Das ist überhaupt nur möglich, weil viele andere Menschen auf dieser Welt wesentlich weniger haben. Das ist aber alles nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sich die Zustände ändern. Produktiver werden wir nicht mehr und die teils bereits massiv ausgebeuteten Rohstoffe fallen auch nicht so vom Himmel. Langfristig wird man den Gürtel in vielen Bereichen enger schnallen müssen - und da kann man nicht einfach gegen die Globalisierung und die Politiker hetzen. Kolonialismus ist in einer Welt voller Gleichberechtigter mit Sicherheit nicht durchzusetzen ...

An einem gesundgeschrumpften Wohlstand wird aber keiner zugrundegehen. Ich mache mir dennoch einige Sorgen, weil unsere Elite zu einem großen Teil offensichtlich nur noch aus Irren besteht. Dadurch wird alles viel schlimmer, als es kommen müsste. Nehmen wir beispielsweise Frau Nahles mit ihrem hirnamputierten Rentenpaket. Damit zementiert die Minderleisterin ein System, das wegen der demographischen Entwicklung in Zukunft kaum noch zu finanzieren sein wird. Angeblich sei es gerecht, wenn ausgerechnet die Jahrgänge eher in Rente gehen dürfen, die am allermeisten von den zahllosen Wahlgeschenken seit Anfang der 70er profitiert haben. Nachfolgende Generationen, die sowieso schon überproportional belastet werden, müssen den ganzen Irrsinn bezahlen. Zusammen mit dem immer größer werdenden Schuldenberg.

Mittlerweile sitzen nur noch Parteien in den Parlamenten, die sich gegenseitig auf der linken Spur zu überholen versuchen. Selbst die Union ist mittlerweile extrem leistungsfeindlich. Seit 2006 hat sich die Zahl der Einserabiturienten vervielfacht, dabei hätten viele von denen vor 20 Jahren nicht einmal die Zulassung geschafft. Hochschulen müssen mittlerweile Vorvorkurse anbieten, weil Abiturienten mit Bestnoten keine Bruchrechnung können. Im Rahmen der Chancengleichheit bekommt eben jeder ein Abitur nachgeschmissen. Völlig unabhängig davon, ob er sich für ein Studium eignet oder nicht. Notfalls plustert man halt das Angebot an brotlosen Geschwätzkünsten an Universitäten und Fachhochschulen auf, damit man sich in die Tasche lügen kann, wie toll Deutschland doch im OECD-Vergleich aufgeholt hätte. 

Dabei spielen wir (noch) ganz oben mit. Die deutsche Ausbildung ist vielen Hochschulabschlüssen im Ausland überlegen - trotzdem berücksichtigt man den Gesellenbrief im internationalen Vergleich nicht. Die Politik entscheidet wegen des angeblich schlechten Abschneidens, mehr und mehr Leute in nutzlose Studiengänge zu treiben, während Unternehmen keine qualifizierten Lehrlinge mehr finden. Die Reaktionen der Politik sind einfach nur hirnverbrannt. Das sich mit jeder Reform verschlechternde Bildungssystem - demnächst wird etwa die Schreibschrift abgeschafft - war viel besser, als immer behauptet wird. Das vermeintlich schlechte Abschneiden ist nur das Ergebnis einer völlig verfehlten Integrationspolitik. Wenn man die Zuwandererkinder herausrechnet, kommen nämlich hervorragende Ergebnisse raus, bei denen Deutschland international gut mitspielt. Aber wen interessiert`s? Nun gibt es halt Einheitsschulen und Nullniveau für alle. So sind immerhin  alle gleichblöd, wenn schon nicht jeder Bestleistungen erzielt. Kann man wunderbar als Chancengleichheit verkaufen. Dabei gäbe es genug andere Wege, Leute zu erreichen, bei denen es beispielsweise nur an mangelnden Sprachkenntnissen liegt. 

Mit dem technikfeindlichen Deutschen ist auch kaum noch eine Innovation zu machen. Entweder gehen die Leute wutschnaubend auf die Straße - oder der breitgesessene Beamtenapparat stellt sich quer, weil er das offenbar zum Selbsterhalt braucht oder einfach nur korrupt ist. In Sachsen-Anhalt steht beispielsweise seit Monaten ein riesiger, hochinnovativer Recyclingkomplex still, weil er etablierten Firmen ein Dorn im Auge ist. Aus rechtlicher Sicht gibt es keinerlei Bedenken mehr, dennoch stellen sich die Behörden quer. Wie in einer Bananenrepublik ist die Konkurrenz eng mit der etablierten Politkaste verwoben - und so wird das neue Unternehmen mal eben mit den absurdesten Ausreden in den Bankrott getrieben.

Überhaupt frage ich mich, wie man diesen gigantischen Staatsapparat mit all seinen Leistungsbeziehern langfristig durchfüttern will. Es gibt nicht mal die Kohle, um den geburtenstarken Jahrgängen ihre Pension zu zahlen, wenn sie den kommenden 10 bis 20 Jahren aus dem Beamtentum ausscheiden. Vielleicht hat die Schuldenkönigen Frau Kraft ja irgendwo unterm Bett noch einen Sparstrumpf? Ich verstehe nämlich nicht, warum unsere Elite diese immense, nirgends verzeichnete Zusatzschuldenlast ausblendet, als ginge es dabei um den Besuch einer ungeliebten Tante, für den man notgedrungen ein paar Stunden die Zähne zusammenbeißt, um dann wieder ein Jahr Ruhe zu haben. 

Es gibt so viele nutzlose Behörden und Institute, in denen Milliarden an Steuergeldern verschwinden. Schäuble registriert seit Jahren Rekordeinnahmen und doch reicht es an allen Enden und Ecken nicht aus. Dabei gäbe es so viel Sinnvolles, wo mal endlich wieder Geld reinfließen müsste. Aber man möchte sich ja weiterhin 16 Bundesländer samt rappelvoller Parlamente leisten. Im letzten Jahr ist sogar der Bundestag noch mal vergrößert worden, um dem neuen Wahlrecht nachzukommen. Dabei hätte man ihn bei der Gelegenheit auch genauso gut verkleinern können. Aber dann gäbe es ja weniger Posten, die man untereinander verteilen kann. Ist bei den Krankenkassen nicht besser. In ein paar Jahren fliegt uns das ganze Versicherungssystem um die Ohren, weil die ganzen Rentner und Pflegefälle nicht mehr zu finanzieren sein werden. Dabei könnte man die Probleme ganz leicht abmildern, wenn man die Zahl der Krankenkassen massiv zurückschraubt. Es gibt in Deutschland über 100 Krankenkassen - alle mit eigenen Vorständen und minderleistenden Funktionären. 

Traurig finde ich, wie weit die Fangarme der rotrotgrünen Politik mittlerweile reichen. Inzwischen wird alleine eine Milliarde Euro für die unwissenschaftliche Genderforschung rausgepulvert. Da fachsimpeln irgendwelche Armleuchter, bei denen es offensichtlich nicht für ein anständiges Studium gereicht hat, über die Nichtexistenz der Geschlechter, anstatt sich mal Gedanken darber zu machen, wie wir unsere Bevölkerung stabil halten können und dafür sorgen, dass die richtigen Leute wieder Kinder bekommen und nicht nur solche, die auf irgendeine Weise am Staatstropf hängen. Während die Bundeswehr in Ermangelung an flugfähigen Helikoptern am Boden bleibt, ist ein ganzes Heer an Sozialarbeitern damit beschäftigt, uns gebetsmühlenartig von der immensen Armut in Deutschland zu überzeugen. Angeblich sei jeder arm, der nur 60 Prozent des Durschnitteinkommens hat. Egal ob es sich dabei um Auszubildende oder Studenten handelt, die naturgemäß noch nicht das Gehalt eines Facharbeiters haben. Nach deren Rechnung sind immer Millionen Menschen arm. Wäre das Durchschnittsgehalt doppelt so hoch, kämen da identische Zahlen raus. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, man will uns den Sozialismus durch die Hintertür schmackhaft machen. Denn erst wenn alle gleich viel verdienen, gibt es keine Menschen mehr, die weniger als der Durchschnitt haben. Wir bräuchten eigentlich eine viel stärkere Entlastung der Leistungsträger, um die Wertschöpfung wieder attraktiver zu machen. Predigen tun es Politiker seit Jahren, aber sie schaffen es nicht mal, die kalte Progression abzumildern. Viel wichtiger ist es anscheinend, Geld für Pleitestaaten und Banken rauszuhauen. 

Seit Jahren verkünden Politiker alle Couleur, dass Deutschland ein Zuwanderungsland sei und sich auch so zu verhalten habe. Da sehe ich bis heute nichts von. Die klassischen Einwanderungsländer verhalten sich ganz anders als Deutschland. Da gibt es eine stark nach Leistungsbereitschaft und Qualifikation organisierte Zuwanderung. Hier schafft man es nicht mal, abgewiesene Flüchtlinge zeitnah des Landes zu verweisen. Die werden einfach den Kommunen aufgebrummt, die so schon keine Kohle mehr fürs Nötigste haben. Wird eben die Grundsteuer erhöht. Der deutsche Michel hat ja. In Berlin wird beispielsweise seit Monaten eine Schule von illegalen Flüchtlingen rechtswidrig besetzt. Hat den Bezirk mittlerweile so viel Geld gekostet, dass es in Behörden kein Geld mehr für Toilettenpapier gibt. Auf der anderen Seite wirft man anerkannten Flüchtlingen Steine in den Weg, indem man sie nicht arbeiten lässt, oder wirft Leistungsträger wegen bürokratischer Lappalien wieder raus. Für Gebetsräume scheint aber immer genug Geld vorhanden. Wenn das so weitergeht, endet Deutschland wohl wie eines der zahlreich gescheiterten muslimischen Länder. 

Wenn sich die Politik weiterhin in die Belange der wertschöpfenden und eigentlich alles finanzierenden Industrie einmischt, sehe ich schwarz. Was hat es beispielsweise die Regierung zu kümmern, was Führungskräfte zwischen den Beinen haben? Und was soll der ganze Schmarn mit Russland. Es kümmert die EU auch nicht, dass die Türkei seit Jahrzehnten illegal EU-Gebiet besetzt und von einem geisteskranken Islamonationalisten regiert wird. Mit dem wird immer munter weiter verhandelt. Aber ans böse Russland dürfen Unternehmen nicht mehr liefern, selbst wenn die Verträge Jahre zurückliegen. Durch die Sanktionen gegen Russland ist der Export im vergangenen Quartal bereits eingebrochen. Ich warte eigentlich nur darauf, dass Putin uns den Gashahn zudreht. Mal schauen, ob sich das Industrie und Bürger auch noch gefallen lassen. Wahrscheinlich führt die Regierung dann einen Steuernachlass für das dann stark verteuerte Erdgas ein, den Deutschland am besten noch für ganz Europa übernimmt. Können ja wieder künftige Generationen abtragen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Die Auto und Chemieindustrie wird nicht aussterben, sie werden bleiben und wachsen.


 
Wo wachsen die denn noch?
VW produziert doch inzwischen jetzt schon mehr Autos als sie überhaupt absetzen können.
Und vor allem die deutsche Automobilindustrie wehrt sich mit Händen und Füßen gegen alles was kommt und hat mit Merkel den größten Fürsprecher. 
Denn gerade die Union tut für ihre Industrie alles und ignoriert jeden Trend und jede Entwicklung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> In Deutschland sind die Reallöhne innerhalb der letzten 10-15 Jahre deutlich gesunken.  Angefangen hat dieser Prozess mit der radikalen Reform des Arbeitsmarktes und einer gravierenden Änderung des Steuerrechts für Unternehmen.  Daraufhin worden massenweise Stammbelegschaften großer Unternehmen ausgelagert an Sub-Unternehmen, Zeitarbeitsfirmen und Konsorten.  Das verkauft die derzeitige Politik als "wettbewerbsfähig machen".   Und was den Inflationsausgleich betrifft: Man schaue mal nach, was in den Berechnungen der zuständigen Behörden einfließt, deren Warenkorb der Berechnungsgrundlage ist völlig realitätsfremd.  Wenn man mal die Güter des täglichen Gebrauchs, wie Strom, Benzin, Lebensmittel, Miete usw. höher bewerten würde, dann würde die jährliche Inflationsrate bedeutend höher ausfallen.  Und diese Kosten fallen monatlich an.


Eine genauere Berechnung der Inflation habe ich anfangs schon erwähnt und ich kann mich leider nur auf Sachen beziehen, die ich mitbekomme. 
Das was die IG Metall damals gefordert hat, war einfach nur schwachsinnig und darauf und ähnliche Aktion beziehe ich mich ja. 

Immerhin dürften wir in dem Punkt so ziemlich einer Meinung sein. 

@sfc
Schöner Beitrag und bei uns sieht es so ähnlich aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wir haben hier in Österreich so ziemlich die selben Probleme wie ihr.
> Die ältere Bevölkerung trifft Entscheidungen, der Netzausbau ist ein Witz und die Politiker ruhen sich auf dem Erreichten aus und verwalten den Stillstand.



Dieses "Problem" hat nahezu jedes Land. Zieht man diejenigen ab, deren Kenntnisse für Entscheidungen nicht reichen (siehe Thread zum Wahlalter - nicht zwingend (nur) alle unter 18), bleiben vorwiegend Ältere. Und in Führungspositionen an der Spitze kommen per se Leute, die ihre Qualitäten schon mehrfach irgendwo bewiesen haben. Auch das kann niemand sein, der gerade erst anfängt.

Ärgerlich ist eher, dass die "Qualitäten", die die Wähler honorieren, gute Lobby-Kontakte wie bei SPD und FDP sind oder inhaltslose, phrasendreschende Selbstinszenierung wie bei "Mutti"s-Verein (hinter der letztlich auch diverse Lobbies auftauchen). Aber solange Themen wie Netzausbau, Veggie-Tage oder mangelnde Bevorteilung von Ehen nach christlichem Vorbild die wahlentscheidenden Probleme der Wähler sind, gibt es halt auch nichts wichtiges für Politiker zu tun 



> Weiters sehe ich die Gewerkschaften als Problem:
> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es bei euch läuft, aber bei uns gibt es Betriebsräte, die Gewerkschaften und die Arbeiterkammer.
> Drei Gruppen von Personen, die eigentlich für die selben Sachen zuständig sind.



Letztere wäre mir aus Deutschland nicht bekannt. Und wenn irgend jemand an fairer Entlohnung interessiert wäre, könnte man ohnehin alle beteiligten Vereine abschaffen. Ist aber niemand. Fairness passt nicht zu einer egoistischen Leistungsgessellschaft, in der sich jeder immer in einem alles zerfleischenden Konkurrenzkampf beweisen muss.



> Weiters sollte mit der Förderung der Neidgesellschaft aufgehört werden.
> Es gibt immer wieder Sozialisten, die das Geld von den Reichen holen wollen, weil die es ja haben, dabei zählen bei uns Gut-, Besser- und Spitzenverdiener den Großteil der Lohnsteuern, aber die mit Negativsteuer jammern am meisten.
> Wenn man denen mehr auf die Pelle rückt, werden sie weiter abwandern und was bringt einem Arbeiter ein gut bezahlter Job, den er nicht mehr hat?
> 
> Dass Manager und Politiker einfach mehr verdienen als normale Arbeiter ist nunmal so



Gab mal Zeiten, da "war es halt so", dass Frauen nichts zu sagen haben, Arbeiter als Eigentum zählen und mit der Peitsche motiviert werden.



> Wieso wird bei uns im Urlaub und Krankenstand der Überstundenschnitt weiter bezahlt, obwohl man nichts leistet?


Wieso gibt es überhaupt Urlaub? Oder Feiertage? Oder gar Wochenenden? Eigentlich könnte man diese nicht-Arbeiter jeden Abend feuern, wenn sie nach Hause gehen und die Frechheit haben, nichts produktives zu machen!



> Den Generationenvertrag muss man dann auch noch abschaffen, da er nicht funktioniert, weil er auf ständiges Bevölkerungswachstum setzt.
> Dafür muss man, da die Geburtenrate zu niedrig ist, ständig neue Leute ins Land holen, während die eigene Bevölkerung immer älter wird.
> Es bringt aber nichts, wenn man mehr Rentner und mehr jugendliche Arbeitslose hat, da dann zu wenige einzahlen.



Also entweder ja man zuwenig jugendliche arbeitsfähige oder man muss für den Generationenvertrag auch niemanden ins Land holen 

Das das wirkliche Problem nicht zuwenig Arbeiter und auch nicht zu wenig Arbeit ist, sondern zu wenig Lohn, dass wird aber vermutlich nie in einen 4-Jahres-Denkrahmen passen - genauso wie generelle Problematik der Wachstumsabhängigkeit.




Threshold schrieb:


> Doch nur damit mehr Profit gemacht wird denn es geht nur noch um Profit.
> Ich denke dass wir eine Kapitalismuskrise haben. Nichts anderes.


 
Was du beschreibst, ist das Grundkonzept von Kapitalismus…
Wir haben keine Krise des Kaptialismus, unsere Krise ist der Kapitalismus. Bzw. die Tatsache, dass so langsam aber sicher nicht mehr wir diejenigen, die eine Dauerkarte für das Gewinner-Ende haben.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Das Problem muss aber der Staat lösen, also im Endeffekt die Wähler und das ist das Problem bei der Demokratie, denn die Meisten wählen nur die Partei, die einem am meisten bringt und nicht die, die dem Land am meisten bringt.
> 
> Bei der Kapitalismuskrise stimme ich dir aber zu, nur dass ich den Punkt wohl etwas anders sehe.
> Ich finde es eher problematisch, dass jeder alles haben will und viele das Wort 'Verzicht' nicht mal kennen.



Again: "einem am meisten" "alles haben" und "kein Verzicht" sind die grundlegende Antriebskraft des Kapitalismus.




SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte klar Nachdenken:
> 
> Erstmal zum Thema  DE als alte Macht (Wirtschaft):
> 
> Die Auto und Chemieindustrie wird nicht aussterben, sie werden bleiben und wachsen. Chinesen verdienen immer mehr das wäre ein neuer Markt für Autohändler.



Für chinesische Autohändler. Und die Chemieindustrie wird auch zunehmend unproftabler, je weniger Umwelt zum zerstören übrig ist und je mehr die Leute auf ihre Gesundheit achten.



> Außerdem glaub ich kaum dass morgen die Aliens kommen und uns zeigen wie man ohne Autos fahren kann und ohne Chemiemittel Lebensmittel(Cola), Medikamente und Reinigungsmittel herstellen kann.



Nö. Aber übermorgen kommt das Meer und zeigt uns, das man ohne Straßen nicht Auto fahren kann 
*Wechsel auf höherwertige Beispiele anreg*




Threshold schrieb:


> Wo wachsen die denn noch?
> VW produziert doch inzwischen jetzt schon mehr Autos als sie überhaupt absetzen können.
> Und vor allem die deutsche Automobilindustrie wehrt sich mit Händen und Füßen gegen alles was kommt und hat mit Merkel den größten Fürsprecher.
> Denn gerade die Union tut für ihre Industrie alles und ignoriert jeden Trend und jede Entwicklung.


 
Größten seit Schröder, soviel Zeit muss sein.
Und z.T. kann die Union sehr schnell auf Trends reagieren. Man erinnere sich daran, wie Deutschland beinahe führend in den Zukunftsbranchen Solar- und Offshoreenergie wurde. Das konnte nur mit massivem Einsatz des halben Kabinetts Merkel II abgewendet werden.



@Topic:
Deutschland hat keine Ressourcen, Deutschland hat keine Fläche, Deutschland nicht einmal übermäßig viel Bevölkerung - und die ist eigentlich nur im konsumieren richtig gut. "Wirtschaftsmacht von morgen"? Es gibt kein deutsches Monopol auf gute Ideen und es gibt nahezu 0 Gründe für Leute mit guten Ideen, hierher zu kommen. Und die, die zufällig hier sind, können ihre Ideen auch ins Ausland verkaufen und müssen wenig von dem abgeben, was sie dafür bekommen. So wird man garantiert nicht zur Wirtschafts"macht".

Stellt sich die Frage, ob man das überhaupt sein muss, oder ob man zur Abwechslung mal versuchen könnte, sich nicht über die Beherrschung anderer zu definieren?


----------



## Dota2 (24. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dieses "Problem" hat nahezu jedes Land. Zieht man diejenigen ab, deren Kenntnisse für Entscheidungen nicht reichen (siehe Thread zum Wahlalter - nicht zwingend (nur) alle unter 18), bleiben vorwiegend Ältere. Und in Führungspositionen an der Spitze kommen per se Leute, die ihre Qualitäten schon mehrfach irgendwo bewiesen haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was du beschreibst, ist das Grundkonzept von Kapitalismus…
> Wir haben keine Krise des Kaptialismus, unsere Krise ist der Kapitalismus. Bzw. die Tatsache, dass so langsam aber sicher nicht mehr wir diejenigen, die eine Dauerkarte für das Gewinner-Ende haben.


 
Richtig. Profit machen. Damit habe ich auch kein Problem.
Aber in den letzten 20 Jahren hat sich die Art des Profit machens deutlich geändert.
Und das ist eben das was ich kritisiere und daher bin ich immer noch der Meinung dass wir eine Kapitalismuskrise haben.
Denn der Kapitalismus der heute in der Welt existiert und immer weiter verbreitet wird ist ein anderer Kapitalismus als der den ich zu meiner Jungendzeit kennen gelernt habe -- als ich mich erstmals mit dem Thema beschäftigte.


----------



## taks (24. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Richtig. Profit machen. Damit habe ich auch kein Problem.
> Aber in den letzten 20 Jahren hat sich die Art des Profit machens deutlich geändert.
> Und das ist eben das was ich kritisiere und daher bin ich immer noch der Meinung dass wir eine Kapitalismuskrise haben.
> Denn der Kapitalismus der heute in der Welt existiert und immer weiter verbreitet wird ist ein anderer Kapitalismus als der den ich zu meiner Jungendzeit kennen gelernt habe -- als ich mich erstmals mit dem Thema beschäftigte.


 
Oder du hast Heute einfach eine andere Sichtweise auf die Dinge?


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Oder du hast Heute einfach eine andere Sichtweise auf die Dinge?


 
Nein.
Damals haben Manager nicht das 400 Fache eines Arbeiters verdient.
Und das Geld ist auch damals nicht so schnell von einem Land ins andere geflossen.
Die Globalisierung und der technische Fortschritt haben da eine Menge Einfluss gehabt.
Außerdem ist das Geld heute so billig wie nie. Die Banken bezahlen doch praktisch keinen Zins mehr wenn sie sich Geld von der EZB leihen.

Ich bin der Meinung dass sich die Wirtschaftspolitik in den letzten 20 Jahren stark in Richtig Reichtum entwickelt hat.
Sieht man auch ganz gut daran dass die Mittelschicht immer kleiner bzw. ärmer wird während die 10% Reichen immer reichen werden.


----------



## sfc (24. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst halt nur mehr verdienen, wenn du mehr erwirtschaftest. Das passiert aber nicht mehr oder kaum noch. Es gibt nicht automatisch mehr Gehalt, nur weil Rohstoffe teurer werden. Das propagieren vielleicht Gewerkschaften, aber es wäre nichts anderes, als würde man Geld drucken. Als "Reicher" hast du halt immer Möglichkeiten. Notfalls gehst du mit deinem Geld einfach da hin, wo du noch hohe Wachstumsraten hast.

Als Angestellter bleibt einem nur die Produktivitätssteigerungen. Alternativ kann man die Leute von ihrer Steuer- und Soziallast befreien, wozu der Staat sich dann aber mal endlich verschlanken müsste, statt immer mehr Geld in Umverteilung und Verwaltung zu pumpen. Effektiv wird das deutsche BIP nur von einem winzigen Teil der Bevölkerung erwirtschaftet, der alle anderen durchfüttert. Das sind nicht nur Leute, die Sozialleistungen beziehen, sondern auch sämtliche Staatsdiener, Angestellte im Gesundheitswesen, GEZ-Bonzen und auch alle möglichen Dienstleister, die sich irgendwo zwischenschummeln. 

Das funktioniert alles nur so gut, weil Deutschland nicht so doof war, die materielle Wertschöpfung komplett ins Ausland zu verlagern. Man schaue sich beispielsweise England an, wo kaum noch etwas produziert wird. Die sind nur noch nicht den Bach runtergegangen, weil man sich in Finanzfragen grundsätzlich querstellt und sich die ganzen Heuschrecken ins Land geholt hat, die im restlichen Europa keiner mehr haben wil. Reine Dienstleistungsgesselschaften wie Griechenland liegen längst am Boden. Da wird seit Jahrzehnten nix mehr erwirtschaftet, sondern nicht vorhandenes Geld in einer ausufernden Verwaltung umverteilt. Mit unserer geistesgestörten Elite steuern wir selbst allmählich in diese Richtung. Leistungsbereitschaft als Voraussetzung zur Erzeugung gewinnbringende Güter wird schrittweise abgeschafft, im Gegenzug bilden wir "empathiebegabte" Schwätzer in Einheitsschulen aus, die Gelder umverteilen und altklug daherschwätzen, intellektuell aber kaum in der Lage sind, etwas zu erwirtschaften.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

Den Trend zur Dienstleistungsgesellschaft siehst du auch in Deutschland.
Die Industrie verlagert ebenfalls ins Ausland.
Das merke ich ja selbst -- ich arbeite in der Automobilbranche als Zulieferer -- und sehe wohin wir inzwischen unsere Sachen schicken die wir fertigen.
In Deutschland bleibt da fast gar nichts mehr.
Und Unternehmen wie VW erhöhen von Jahr zu Jahr den Druck um immer mehr Kosten einzusparen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2014)

@ruyven



> Gab mal Zeiten, da "war es halt so", dass Frauen nichts zu sagen haben, Arbeiter als Eigentum zählen und mit der Peitsche motiviert werden.


Früher war also nicht alles schlecht. 
Es ist aber nunmal so, dass gewisse Leute mehr als man selbst verdienen und auch wenn da viele schwarze Schafe dabei sind, würde ich so einen Job nicht machen wollen, da ich dort nicht nach 8h nach Hause gehe und die Beine hoch lege, außer ich lege keinen Wert auf eine ordentliche Leistung. 



> Wieso gibt es überhaupt Urlaub? Oder Feiertage? Oder gar Wochenenden? Eigentlich könnte man diese nicht-Arbeiter jeden Abend feuern, wenn sie nach Hause gehen und die Frechheit haben, nichts produktives zu machen!


Da sollen sie lieber die bezahlte Nichtleistung abschaffen, bevor sie die bezahlten Überstunden streichen und nur noch Zeitausgleich geben, so wie es bei uns gerade gefordert wird. 
Es ist zwar schön, dass ich auch im Urlaub meinen Schnitt weiter bezahlt bekomme, aber wenn sie mir das streichen, kann ich damit leben, da ich nichts dafür leiste, aber meine tatsächliche Leistung möchte ich bezahlt haben. 



> Also entweder ja man zuwenig jugendliche arbeitsfähige oder man muss für den Generationenvertrag auch niemanden ins Land holen
> 
> Das das wirkliche Problem nicht zuwenig Arbeiter und auch nicht zu wenig Arbeit ist, sondern zu wenig Lohn, dass wird aber vermutlich nie in einen 4-Jahres-Denkrahmen passen - genauso wie generelle Problematik der Wachstumsabhängigkeit.


Ähm, hä?
Ich hab nur behauptet, dass für den Generationenvertrag ein ständiges Bevölkerungswachstum notwendig ist, da die Leute immer älter werden und irgendjemand ja einzahlen muss. 
Da es aber genug Arbeitslose gibt, ist es sinnfrei, wenn sie z.B. wie bei uns behaupten, dass wir wegen den Renten neue Leute ins Land holen müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2014)

Dota2 schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dieses "Problem" hat nahezu jedes Land. Zieht man diejenigen ab, deren Kenntnisse für Entscheidungen nicht reichen (siehe Thread zum Wahlalter - nicht zwingend (nur) alle unter 18), bleiben vorwiegend Ältere. Und in Führungspositionen an der Spitze kommen per se Leute, die ihre Qualitäten schon mehrfach irgendwo bewiesen haben.
> ...



Was gibts da zu erklären? Mehdorn wurde für seine Jobs nach seinen Fähigkeiten ausgesucht. Es waren nicht unbedingt die Fähigkeiten, die man braucht, um ein Bahnunternehmen erfolgreich zu machen, oder einen Flughafen effizient zu bauen - aber darum gehts nicht. Das sind Fehler des jeweiligen Auswählverfahrens. Fakt ist aber einfach, dass du selbst mit richtigen Kriterien (z.B. "hat die nötige Sichtweite für jahrzehnte währende Investitionen in Verkehrsinfrastruktur bewiesen") niemanden junges finden wirst, der auf den Job passt - einfach weil man über diverse Zwischenstufen erst nach und nach beweisen muss, dass man das Zeug dazu hat. Die "besten der Besten" sind per Definition diejenigen, die schon fast zu alt für einen Job sind. Denn lernen und Erfahrung sammeln kostet (Lebens)Zeit.





Threshold schrieb:


> Nein.
> Damals haben Manager nicht das 400 Fache eines Arbeiters verdient.
> Und das Geld ist auch damals nicht so schnell von einem Land ins andere geflossen.
> Die Globalisierung und der technische Fortschritt haben da eine Menge Einfluss gehabt.



Was hat das mit einem "anderen Kapitalismus" zu tun gehabt? Vor 30 Jahren gab es anstelle eines freien Marktes halt haufenweise praktische und politische Schranken, die Unternehmen zu nationalem Handeln zwangen. Was du hier lobst war kein "anderer Kapitalismus", sondern es war eine Mischung aus stink normalem Kapitalismus und ein größere nicht-kapitalistisches Drum-Herum, dass ihn in seine Grenzen verwies. Das Durchschnittsergebniss daraus ist natürlich nicht 100% kapitalistisch - auch nicht 100%-anders-kapitalistisch.

Und der durchschnittliche Arbeiter auf diesem Planeten verdiente weder damals noch heute 1/400tel eines Top-Managers. Damals hat man in Deutschland nur gern vergessen, den chinesischen Durchschnittslohn in die Rechnung einzubeziehen.





Nailgun schrieb:


> Früher war also nicht alles schlecht.
> Es ist aber nunmal so, dass gewisse Leute mehr als man selbst verdienen und auch wenn da viele schwarze Schafe dabei sind, würde ich so einen Job nicht machen wollen, da ich dort nicht nach 8h nach Hause gehe und die Beine hoch lege, außer ich lege keinen Wert auf eine ordentliche Leistung.



Geschmacksfrage. Hier gehts aber um die zahlreichen Jobs, bei denen man auch nicht nach 8h nach Hause geht und trotzdem unterdurchschnittlich verdient. Und du dürftest mit deinem "nicht machen wollen" eine wesentlich seltenere Ausnahme sein, als die "schwarzen Schafe". Von den meisten Leuten würde ich erwarten, dass sie sofort "Ja" zu einer 60h Woche bei 10 Millionen Jahresgehalt sagen, von 100 Millionen (inkl. Boni) ganz zu schweigen. Denn das eine Jahr (bzw. den einen Monat) hält so einen Job auch durch und danach kann man dann, wenn man Bescheiden ist, die private 0h Woche einführen.



> Da sollen sie lieber die bezahlte Nichtleistung abschaffen, bevor sie die bezahlten Überstunden streichen und nur noch Zeitausgleich geben, so wie es bei uns gerade gefordert wird.
> Es ist zwar schön, dass ich auch im Urlaub meinen Schnitt weiter bezahlt bekomme, aber wenn sie mir das streichen, kann ich damit leben, da ich nichts dafür leiste, aber meine tatsächliche Leistung möchte ich bezahlt haben.



Schön, dass dein Job so lässig ist, dass du für ein paar € gerne noch ein paar Stunden mehr machst. Ist aber zunehmend weniger Branchen der Fall. Die Leute sind überarbeitet und brauchen Mehrfreizeit als Ersatz für ihre Mehrleistung.


----------



## Dota2 (26. Oktober 2014)

Naja, viel erfolg kann Mehdorn allerdings nunmal nicht vorweisen... Wenn Bahn und Flughafen nicht reicht gäbe es noch die HDM... 

Man kann sagen was man will aber dieser Herr hat ein Unternehmen nach dem anderen gegen die Wand gefahren... Die Millionen Abfindung bekommt er trotzdem...

Was nützt da jahrelange Erfahrung wenn diese Erfahrung entweder falsch ist oder man aus diesen Erfahrungen nicht lernt?!


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2014)

Von schlecht bezahlten Branchen habe ich jetzt bei uns kaum was mitbekommen, aber vom normalen Arbeiter bis zu Chefs von mittleren Unternehmen habe ich genug erfahren und überarbeitet sind eher die besser verdienenden. 

Vielleicht ist das bei euch ja anders, aber gerade bei uns kenne ich keinen normalen Arbeiter, der zu viel arbeitet und unsere Firma ist in einigen Bereichen Weltmarktführer. 



> Von den meisten Leuten würde ich erwarten, dass sie sofort "Ja" zu einer 60h Woche bei 10 Millionen Jahresgehalt sagen, von 100 Millionen (inkl. Boni) ganz zu schweigen. Denn das eine Jahr (bzw. den einen Monat) hält so einen Job auch durch und danach kann man dann, wenn man Bescheiden ist, die private 0h Woche einführen.


Ok, so eine Stelle bekommt man nicht so einfach und die, die man mehr oder weniger "einfach" bekommen kann, gehen zwar mit einem Gehalt einher, auf das viele normale Arbeiter zwar neidisch sind, das aber nicht reicht, um sich gerade mal nur ein Jahr reinzuhängen. 

Mir persönlich wäre es sogar egal, wenn unser Werksmeister das 10fache von mir verdient, solange er seinen Job ordentlich macht, denn das hat ja nichts mit meiner Bezahlung zu tun. 
Ich habe einen Beruf gelernt, für den ich Minimum nach Kollektivvertrag bezahlt werden will und meine Mehrleistung will ich mit Geld vergütet bekommen. 
Mit über 4 Wochen Resturlaub im Oktober kann ich mich nämlich nicht über zu wenig Freizeit beschweren. 
Allerdings ist mir auch klar, dass es für viele andere nicht so schön läuft.

PS: Ein paar €...
Für 36 Überstunden bekomme ich mit Zulagen ca. 800€.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ok, so eine Stelle bekommt man nicht so einfach und die, die man mehr oder weniger "einfach" bekommen kann, gehen zwar mit einem Gehalt einher, auf das viele normale Arbeiter zwar neidisch sind, das aber nicht reicht, um sich gerade mal nur ein Jahr reinzuhängen.



Das sind aber eben die Spitzengehälter, über die sich alle aufregen.



> Mir persönlich wäre es sogar egal, wenn unser Werksmeister das 10fache von mir verdient, solange er seinen Job ordentlich macht, denn das hat ja nichts mit meiner Bezahlung zu tun.



Natürlich hat das was mit deiner Bezahlung zu tun. X € kann das Unternehmen für die Bezahlung aller Angestellten entbehren. Wenn einer davon 10 mal mehr, als andere bekommt, bleibt für die entsprechend weniger. Natürlich muss, man gerade in Industriebetrieben mit vergleichsweise großer Belegschaft aber flacher Hierarchie (1 Schichtführer auf dutzende Arbeiter statt einem Bereichsleiter auf 3 Abteilungsleiter auf je 4 Teamleiter auf je 2-3, zusammen ein paar Dutzend, Leute, die die Arbeit machen), aufpassen, dass man die Anzahl der Gutverdiener in Relation setzt. Aber ein paar dutzend bis 100 € pro kleinem Angestellten können da durchaus rauskommen (und selbst 50 € sind viel Geld für eine Putzfrau, der bislang nach Abzug laufender Lebenserhaltungskosten vielleicht nur 100-150 € bleiben). Umgekehrt stellt sich halt die Frage, wie jemand, auch mit 6 12-Stunden-Tagen, das 1000(0) fache eines 40-h-Arbeiters an persönliche Leistung erbringen kann.



> Mit über 4 Wochen Resturlaub im Oktober kann ich mich nämlich nicht über zu wenig Freizeit beschweren.



Klingt in der Tat nach einem außergewöhnlich entspannten Tarif. Ich hab schon lange von niemandem mehr gehört, der einen neuen Arbeitsvertrag hat und im Januar mehr als 5 Wochen Resturlaub hätte. Bis zum Oktober sind dann vielleicht noch 5 (für Weihnachten verplante) Tage übrig - es sei denn, man durfte wegen Arbeitsbedarf keinen Urlaub nehmen. Genau das sind dann aber eben die Jobs, in denen man aufhören muss, "arbeiten bis zum Umfallen" als Norm zu verkaufen - egal, wieviel es dafür gibt.



> PS: Ein paar €...
> Für 36 Überstunden bekomme ich mit Zulagen ca. 800€.


 
Nice. Ich konnte mein Gehalt dieses Jahr deutlich verbessern, aber nach 36 h habe ich noch nicht einmal die Hälfte und der Staat will auch noch seinen Teil.
Viel Spaß noch auf der Opferseite der Umverteilungsdiskussion


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2014)

> Das sind aber eben die Spitzengehälter, über die sich alle aufregen.


Die Aufregung wäre aber wohl geringer, wenn solche Leute keinen hohen Abfindungen oder Bonuszahlungen bekommen, wenn sie Mist bauen. 
Liegt aber dann vielleicht auch daran, dass man weniger davon in der Bevölkerung mitbekommt. 



> Natürlich hat das was mit deiner Bezahlung zu tun. X € kann das Unternehmen für die Bezahlung aller Angestellten entbehren. Wenn einer davon 10 mal mehr, als andere bekommt, bleibt für die entsprechend weniger.


Jein. 
Da bei uns, außer wenigen Ausnahmen, nur nach Kollektivvertrag gezahlt wird, könnte unser Werksmeister durch theoretische Zusatzleistungen das 10fache verdienen, selbst wenn er laut KV weniger verdienen müsste. 
Solange ich aber korrekt nach KV bezahlt werde, sehe ich kein Problem, da ich unter diesen Vorraussetzungen dort angefangen habe. 
Würde der Werksmeister jetzt korrekt nach KV bezahlt werden, würde das verfügbare Geld weiter nach oben, statt nach unten wandern, weswegen mir sein Lohn egal sein kann. 



> Klingt in der Tat nach einem außergewöhnlich entspannten Tarif. Ich hab schon lange von niemandem mehr gehört, der einen neuen Arbeitsvertrag hat und im Januar mehr als 5 Wochen Resturlaub hätte. Bis zum Oktober sind dann vielleicht noch 5 (für Weihnachten verplante) Tage übrig - es sei denn, man durfte wegen Arbeitsbedarf keinen Urlaub nehmen. Genau das sind dann aber eben die Jobs, in denen man aufhören muss, "arbeiten bis zum Umfallen" als Norm zu verkaufen - egal, wieviel es dafür gibt.


Ich hatte ja schon über 3 Wochen Urlaub dieses Jahr und hätte auch mehr haben können, aber ich gehe normalerweise, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, nur dann in Urlaub, wenn ich weniger Arbeit habe. 
Im Generellen läuft das aber bei uns sehr gemütlich. 



> Nice. Ich konnte mein Gehalt dieses Jahr deutlich verbessern, aber nach 36 h habe ich noch nicht einmal die Hälfte und der Staat will auch noch seinen Teil.
> Viel Spaß noch auf der Opferseite der Umverteilungsdiskussion


Die 800€ waren netto. 

Und ja, etliche Einschnitte in den Kollektivvertrag würden mich mehr oder weniger hart treffen, weswegen ich lieber auf unnötige Leistungen verzichten würde. 
Wenn ich mehr, bzw. länger arbeite, möchte ich auch mehr bezahlt haben, denn bei mehr Freizeit habe ich auch mehr Zeit, um weniger Geld auszugeben. Klingt für mich nicht nach einem Vorteil.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2014)

7 Wochen Urlaub im Jahr und >20 € die Stunde Netto? 
Vielleicht gibt es doch diesen "anderen Kapitalismus"


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2014)

5 Wochen pro Jahr, aber wenn man nur geht, wenn man wenig Arbeit hat, bleibt eben mehr übrig und da ich meine Überstunden dank Schichtbetrieb nur in der Nacht mache, bekomme ich auch 100% Zulage. 
Das war es dann aber auch, denn ich bekomme nur etwas über dem, was mir laut KV zusteht und wenn man es genau nehmen würde, müsste ich sogar aufgestuft werden. 
Ich würde sogar gerne wieder 12h pro Tag arbeiten dürfen, aber es sind ja nur maximal 10h erlaubt. 

Woanders bekommt man bei uns in der Metallbranche sogar leicht mehr bezahlt, hat dafür aber auch blödere Arbeitszeiten. 
Mein Gehalt ist hier also nichts Besonderes.


----------



## hohohooo (7. Januar 2015)

der durchschnittliche ami (USA) hat dreimal so viel geld auf dem konto als der durchschnittliche deutsche. (bargeld).
der durchschnittliche nettolohn (jahreseinkommen) liegt doppelt so hoch wie in deutschland.
die USA hatte bis zur "wirtschaftskrise" auch weltweit die finanziell stärkste "mittelschicht" und das jahrzehnte  lang in folge.

wenn ich  sehe wie unsere politiker   gelder versenken und der steuerzahler im prinzip kaum noch leistungen bekommt bis auf die notdürftige minimal-versorgung dann bin ich eindeutig gegen das sozialsystem.

in amerika kostet die mini-privat-versicherung (einstieg-grundversicherung) gerade mal 80$ im monat und man hat die möglichkeit gelder die nicht verwendet worden sind sogar zu vererben.
wenn dein vater also angenommen 50.000$ eingezahlt hat und übermorgen tot umfällt dann bekommt der erbe dies gutgeschrieben.
in deutschland kannst du 300.000€ einzahlen und bekommst bestenfalls die hälfte oder auch gar nichts raus.

im ami land kann man sich mit einem normalen gehalt ziemlich viel leisten... man ist halt für alles selbstverantwortlich.
in deutschland wird man von vollidioten regiert und vollidioten verwalten auch das volk in finanzieller hinsicht.

wofür man in einem niedriglohnland wie deutschland sehr hohe steuern bezahlt ist mir schleierhaft...
die minderwertigen staatlichen hilfen will ich nicht mal geschenkt annehmen. das fängt bei überfüllten schulen an und hört bei komplett überforderten pflegepersonal auf.
ein gutes krankenhaus sucht man auch vergebens. da kann so eine nicht "dringende" hüft-OP schon mal 6+ monate dauern... bis man eben an der reihe ist. es gibt ja noch nicht mal staatliche hilfe für bildung. also quasi nachmittagsunterricht mit schülern die halt dinge "nicht so schnell" auf die reihe bekommen. nein nein, da müssen eltern natürlich privat nachhilfe bezahlen.

erbärmlich, wirklich erbärmliches abzocker-system zugunsten von sozialschmarotzern wie funktionären, politikern und beamten.
ps.: polizei, feuerwehr, rettung ... alles gut. aber diese ganzen pragmatischen bürofurzer im beamtenstab könnte man ausmisten.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Januar 2015)

hohohooo schrieb:


> 1.
> *der durchschnittliche ami (USA) hat dreimal so viel geld auf dem konto als der durchschnittliche deutsche. (bargeld).*
> 2.
> *der durchschnittliche nettolohn (jahreseinkommen) liegt doppelt so hoch wie in deutschland.*
> ...



1. Politik | Telepolis
Wenn sich innerhalb der letzten 4 Jahre nichts grundlegendes geändert hat (hat es nicht), stimmt die Aussage nicht.

2. Wenn ich keine Abzüge habe, ist mein Nettolohn ebenfalls doppelt so hoch.

3. Die USA sind Vorreiter in der ungerechten Vermögensverteilung.

4. Mal davon ab, dass unsere "Minimal-Versorgung" mit 380€ + Miete + Nebenkosten im Vergleich geradezu fürstlich sind, ist dir schon bewusst das selbst ein Theaterbesuch deinerseits staatlich gefördert wird.
Witzig ist, dass du auf unser Gesundheitssystem schimpfst.....in den USA ist dort viel mehr im Argen. Und wer keine Versicherung hat stirbt! *punkt*
Und gegen was möchtest du dich für 80$ Versichern, wenn du damit die Krankenversicherung meinst --> das kannst du dir abschminken.


----------



## Amon (8. Januar 2015)

> 4. Mal davon ab, dass unsere "Minimal-Versorgung" mit 380€ + Miete +  Nebenkosten im Vergleich geradezu fürstlich sind, ist dir schon bewusst  das selbst ein Theaterbesuch deinerseits staatlich gefördert wird.



Nicht alle Nebenkosten. Ich glaube den Strom muss man noch selber löhnen, nur Heizung und Wasser werden vom Amt bezahlt. Was aber nix an der Tatsache ändert dass nicht arbeiten mittlerweile belohnt wird. Hartz 4 (am besten noch mit Kindern) und Schwarzarbeit, besser kanns einem eigentlich gar nicht gehen. Alle die noch arbeiten gehen werden noch dafür bestraft.


----------



## sfc (9. Januar 2015)

Ich kenne ja auch einige, die es sich in der Hartz-4-Hängematte gemütlich machen, aber mir wäre das einfach zu doof. Ich werde in den kommenden Wochen meine Master-Arbeit abgeben und habe - zumindest wie es jetzt aussieht - erst mal nichts, was zu meiner Qualifikation passt. Trotzdem würde ich solange erst mal irgendwo aushelfen, bis ich was Richtiges finde, bevor ich beim Staat betteln gehe. Zumal es mir auch tierisch auf den Sack ginge, wenn ich ständig vor irgendwelche Minderleister vom Amt treten und Rechenschaft ablegen müsste, warum ich denn nicht Praktikum x in Stadt-am-anderen-Ende-Deutschlands ohne große Chance auf Weiterbeschäftigung für ein paar Kröten angenommen habe.


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Nicht alle Nebenkosten. Ich glaube den Strom muss man noch selber löhnen, nur Heizung und Wasser werden vom Amt bezahlt. Was aber nix an der Tatsache ändert dass nicht arbeiten mittlerweile belohnt wird. Hartz 4 (am besten noch mit Kindern) und Schwarzarbeit, besser kanns einem eigentlich gar nicht gehen. Alle die noch arbeiten gehen werden noch dafür bestraft.



Du darfst die Altersarmut nicht außer Acht lassen.
Wenn du schwarz arbeitest hast du zwar für den Augenblick Geld aber eben immer nur dann wenn du auch arbeitest.
Mit 70 oder so kannst du aber nicht mehr arbeiten weil die Knochen dann im Eimer sind.
Dann kriegst du nur noch die Grundsicherung im Alter -- das müssten 660€ sein oder so -- versuch davon mal eine Wohnung zu finanzieren.


----------



## sfc (9. Januar 2015)

Langfristig wird es eh nicht mehr als Grundsicherung für Alte geben. Berufspolitikerin und Quotenfrau Nahles plündert die Rentenkasse jetzt noch mal ordentlich zu Gunsten einer Generation, die sowieso schon am besten wegkommt. Für heute unter 40-Jährige bleibt dann eben schon ein paar Tage eher nichts als verbrannte Erde. Es gibt künftig einfach zu viele Alte und zu wenig Beitragszahler. Da bringt auch die Zuwanderung nichts. Laut unlängst veröffentlichter Bertelsmannstudio hinterlässt jeder Zuwanderer im Durchschnitt ein Minus von 80k Euro, wenn man deren Bevölkerungsanteil auf die Staatsausgaben umrechnet. 

Für eine andere Politik ist es mMN nun auch zu spät. Qualifizierte Zuwanderer kommen sicher nicht hierher, damit sie gigantische Steuer- und Sozialabgaben für ein Seniorenvolk abdrücken dürfen. Schon heute fließen alleine 80 Milliarden Euro an Steuergeldern als Zuschuss in die Rentenkasse. Das ist der mit Abstand größte Haushaltsposten und man mag sich kaum vorstellen, wo das noch hinführt. Und dann werden da noch Billionenbeträge für künftige Pensionäre fällig, ohne dass dafür jemals Reserven geschaffen worden wären ...  Insofern sind andere Länder wesentlich interessanter für potenzielle Zuwanderer. Wahrscheinlich werden künftig auch viele Deutsche abwandern, weil sie sich als Leistungsträger in D nur noch gegängelt fühlen.


----------



## Amon (9. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du darfst die Altersarmut nicht außer Acht lassen.
> Wenn du schwarz arbeitest hast du zwar für den Augenblick Geld aber eben immer nur dann wenn du auch arbeitest.
> Mit 70 oder so kannst du aber nicht mehr arbeiten weil die Knochen dann im Eimer sind.
> Dann kriegst du nur noch die Grundsicherung im Alter -- das müssten 660€ sein oder so -- versuch davon mal eine Wohnung zu finanzieren.


Is doch egal. Ich bin jetzt 40 und wenn ich soweit bin mit aufhören da gibts dann keine Rente mehr. Da haben wir dann nur noch Grundsicherung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du darfst die Altersarmut nicht außer Acht lassen.
> Wenn du schwarz arbeitest hast du zwar für den Augenblick Geld aber eben immer nur dann wenn du auch arbeitest.
> Mit 70 oder so kannst du aber nicht mehr arbeiten weil die Knochen dann im Eimer sind.
> Dann kriegst du nur noch die Grundsicherung im Alter -- das müssten 660€ sein oder so -- versuch davon mal eine Wohnung zu finanzieren.



Die Grundsicherung läuft bei Altersarmen nach HartzIV (zwar nicht als ALGII, aber nach den gleichen Kriterien). Wer also tatsächlich schafft, es sich damit "bequem" zu machen (und zwar nur damit, ohne Schwarzarbeit. Den Lebensstandard eines -noch- erfolgreichen Kriminellen als Produkt der Sozialsysteme zu bezeichnen erübrigt wohl jede weitere Diskussion...), der kann/muss/wird das also auch im Alter ähnlich machen. (Zumindest solange, bis er zuzahlungspflichtige Medikamente/Behandlung braucht... .)
Beneiden würde ich solche Menschen, deren Leben primär aus vorm-Fernseher-hängen besteht aber nicht.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2015)

Derzeit sieht es so aus als wenn man in Zukunft mit 44% des letztens Gehalts in Rente gehen.
Du musst also schon eine Menge verdienen um nicht in den Bereich der Grundsicherung zu kommen.
Und wer sagt dass man in 20 Jahren noch 44% bekommt?
Wenn die geburtenstarken Jahrgänge in Rente oder Pension gehen kommt auf den Staat eine riesige Summe zu die er stemmen muss.
Solange sich nicht alle an dem System beteiligen wird das in die Hose gehen.


----------



## OMG1 (5. Februar 2015)

solange die deutschen mit guter ausbildung oder guter praxiserfahrung weiterhin bereit sind in "ominösen" arbeitsverhältnissen zu arbeiten dann ist das doch ein ideales land zur ausbeute.
mittlerweile soll es ja sogar schon entwicklungsingenieure geben die sich befristet projektbezogen ausbeuten lassen.

naja - macht nur weiter so.  12 mio leben schon jetzt an der "armutsgrenze" ... 2020 wird deutschland vermutlich schon für foxconn interessant genug sein und erste "arbeitslager" errichten.
vielleicht schafft es deutschland sogar bis 2020 china zu unterbieten.



> Alle die noch arbeiten gehen werden noch dafür bestraft.



ehm nein - dein arbeitgeber profitiert natürlich von dir. das ist ja der sinn und zweck warum man in der heutigen wirtschaft überhaupt "arbeitet".
wenn du dich ausbeuten lässt, billig genug bist und noch dazu eine gute ausbildung oder erfahrung hast dann bekommst du natürlich recht schnell einen "job".
das die reichen immer reicher werden und es noch dazu immer mehr reiche gibt, kommt nicht von irgendwo.
die nutzen halt das system aus.



> bevor ich beim Staat betteln gehe.



das ist eine falsche ansicht.
du gehst nicht betteln sondern nimmt dienste in anspruch.
dazu ist ja ein staat da! sonnst bräuchten wir den nicht und könnten den staat inklusive aller mitarbeiter auflösen.

des weiteren hat jeder auch schon mal was eingezahlt in diesen POTT. 
es ist nicht so das du hier "fremder" leute geld wegnimmst. 

sagst du als pensionist auch ... eh ich will dem staat nicht auf der tasche liegen und verzichte auf meine hüft-op?

du hast eine total steinzeitliche ansicht.
zum glück ist jetzt mal der 8,50 mindestlohn durch. ein weg der besserung.


----------

